# Imagens de satélite interessantes



## gouvas (1 Fev 2009 às 18:04)

O que a natureza faz (conseguem ver????)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2009 às 19:48)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*

Sim !!! ???


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2009 às 19:54)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*

Parece o "Busto" do Programa do Aleixo...


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2009 às 22:38)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*

É a Érica, ela própria....





***************


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:23)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*

Que interessante!
É realmente incrível, é mesmo real ou montagem? 

Tem realmente cara de Érica!


----------



## psm (2 Fev 2009 às 23:28)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*



gouvas disse:


> O que a natureza faz (conseguem ver????)





Desculpem mas não percebo, o que está-se a querer dizer com o circulo, o que vejo é uma simples frente fria, com um nucleo depressionário, com acentuada convecção no seu centro, não vejo a razão para o circulo


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 23:32)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*

Também estou farto de olhar e não consigo ver nada  alguém que faça o desenho


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*



miguel disse:


> Também estou farto de olhar e não consigo ver nada  alguém que faça o desenho



Eu interpretei como sendo isto


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*



thunderboy disse:


> Eu interpretei como sendo isto



Ho meus Deus a Manuela Moura Guedes


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2009 às 23:41)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*

Segundo a minha interpretação da Imagem, o nosso amigo *gouvas* refere-se a isto:






Com um pouco de criatividade, podemos detectar uma espécie de rosto.


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*



Gilmet disse:


> Segundo a minha interpretação da Imagem, o nosso amigo *gouvas* refere-se a isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É isso mesmo grande Gilmet! 
É o rosto pessoal!

thunderboy, bem isso é que é criatividade!  , o que tu foste buscar!


----------



## psm (2 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*



Gilmet disse:


> Segundo a minha interpretação da Imagem, o nosso amigo *gouvas* refere-se a isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bem, assim ainda percebo o que se vê


----------



## thunderboy (2 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*

Ou então ...


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 02:08)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*



Gilmet disse:


> Segundo a minha interpretação da Imagem, o nosso amigo *gouvas* refere-se a isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, foi exactamente isso que eu vi!
E parece-me um pouco assustador...


----------



## gouvas (4 Fev 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*



AnDré disse:


> Sim, foi exactamente isso que eu vi!
> E parece-me um pouco assustador...







E não é montagem. Podem confirmar nos arquivos...
E realmente podia ter colocado um círculo mais pequeno, para facilitar a observação.


----------



## Gongas (4 Fev 2009 às 14:56)

Fantástico, é mesmo uma cara...


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Fev 2009 às 01:01)

gouvas disse:


> E não é montagem. Podem confirmar nos arquivos...
> E realmente podia ter colocado um círculo mais pequeno, para facilitar a observação.



Achei interessante esta situação e fui procurar nos arquivos do site do IM, e lá estava ela, e se consegue ver em maior escala, porque há opção de ver só a imagem de Portugal Continental.

Uma imagem bastante curiosa…


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2009 às 14:15)

ac_cernax disse:


> Achei interessante esta situação e fui procurar nos arquivos do site do IM, e lá estava ela, e se consegue ver em maior escala, porque há opção de ver só a imagem de Portugal Continental.
> 
> Uma imagem bastante curiosa…



Aqui está a imagem de satélite do canal combinado que o IM tem no seu histórico:


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2009 às 12:04)

Imagem de satélite muito bonita esta manhã, a oeste de Viana do Castelo um vórtice atmosférico nos níveis baixos em deslocação muito lenta para sul  a rodar na neblina/nevoeiro, e por cima  a deslocação do ar vindo de sul nos níveis altos associado ao Jet, com a formação de algumas ondas provavelmente nos níveis médio/altos.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Mai 2009 às 01:32)

Hoje (ontem ), foi dia de  vórtices (Von Karman ) em crioulo (Cabo-verdiano)...






[/URL][/IMG]

Hoje os céus de Cabo Verde estavam assim.
Ainda longe de serem vizinhos na origem de muitos tempos tempestuosos 
até mediáticos, a milhares de kms de distância e muitos dias depois.


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2009 às 22:24)

Duas imagens interessantes de hoje. O nevoeiro e a depressão nos Açores que pode ter ou ter tido características híbridas, ou seja, um  sistema subtropical.





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=AERONET_El_Arenosillo.2009152.terra.250m






http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=AERONET_Azores.2009152.terra.250m


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Jun 2009 às 22:29)

boas

Lindo, estou sem pa..........  

abraços


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2009 às 22:42)

A arte da Natureza não se encontra em nenhuma Galeria...


----------



## vitamos (2 Jun 2009 às 10:27)

Veterano disse:


> A arte da Natureza não se encontra em nenhuma Galeria...



Não só da natureza como da meteorologia em si... Mas será que não se poderia encontrar?  Só em imagens de satélite de diferentes tipos acho que não seria difícil de imaginar uma exposição temática numa qualquer galeria, com possibilidades de boa afluência de público


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2009 às 10:38)

vitamos disse:


> Não só da natureza como da meteorologia em si... Mas será que não se poderia encontrar?  Só em imagens de satélite de diferentes tipos acho que não seria difícil de imaginar uma exposição temática numa qualquer galeria, com possibilidades de boa afluência de público



 Mais uma iniciativa que o nosso Forum poderia promover. Conheço algumas pessoas ligadas a galerias de arte, se calhar uma exposição temática, sobre assuntos meteorológicos e da natureza, seria interessante para eles.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jun 2009 às 21:11)

Viva Veterano 



Veterano disse:


> A arte da Natureza não se encontra em nenhuma Galeria...



Penso que seria uma excelente ideia se como comunidade déssemos vida a um projecto deste tipo; afinal a visualização e interpretação destas imagens é a linguagem que utilizamos.
Seria uma mais valia em termos de prestígio!


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 09:03)

Muito boas imagens...

Em relação à Galeria de arte, acho uma boa ideia, e quem poderia ser o melhor a organizar com este tema?
Só o Fórum MeteoPt............


----------



## snowstorm (22 Jul 2009 às 19:02)

*Re: Imagem satélite 31/01/09 as 22.00z*



Gilmet disse:


> Segundo a minha interpretação da Imagem, o nosso amigo *gouvas* refere-se a isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu também interpretei como o GilMet


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jul 2009 às 17:08)

Boas...

Interpretação que tiro desta recente imagem de Sat...

É um tubarão a ir direito a França 







Parece ou não ??   Ou um Atum


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2009 às 20:59)

Esta imagem não tem nada de especialmente relevante, mas apenas simbólica. Trata-se da 1ª imagem visível enviada pelo último satélite meteorológico americano da família GOES (Geostationary Operational Environmental Satellite) nomeadamente o GOES-14 lançado para o espaço há um mês atrás. Este satélite vai manter-se ainda mais alguns meses em testes e calibrações até entrar em serviço operacional.


(clicar para aumentar)






> *NASA and NOAA's GOES-14 Satellite Takes First Full Disk Image*
> 
> The latest Geostationary Operational Environmental Satellite, GOES-14, provided its first visible full disk image of Earth on July 27, at 2:00 p.m. EDT. The prime instrument on GOES, called the Imager, is taking images of Earth with a 1 kilometer (km) or 0.62 mile resolution from an altitude of 36,000 km (22,240 miles) above Earth’s surface, equivalent to taking a picture of a dime from a distance of seven football fields.
> 
> ...


----------



## rozzo (26 Ago 2009 às 13:52)

Curiosa a formação destas linhas no pós-frontal sobre o Atlântico, pensei que fossem contrails assim à primeira, mas não deverão ser, pois pela animação satélite, movem-se à mesma velocidade que as nuvens baixas, portanto não serão..
Mas está curioso o padrão!


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 15:55)

É de facto um padrão muito interessante e espectacular








Como são nuvens muito baixas não são contrails de aviões como o que vemos às vezes a persistir enquanto são levados pela circulação. 

Em conversa com o rozzo ele sugeriu que possam ser shiptrails, o equivalente nos navios aos contrails. E penso que é uma boa hipótese.



> *Ship Trails*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Ago 2009 às 16:06)

rozzo disse:


> Curiosa a formação destas linhas no pós-frontal sobre o Atlântico, pensei que fossem contrails assim à primeira, mas não deverão ser, pois pela animação satélite, movem-se à mesma velocidade que as nuvens baixas, portanto não serão..
> Mas está curioso o padrão!



Muito interessantes mesmo...

Tinha já visto formações identicas há uns meses atrás, mas ainda não sabia do Fórum...
Mas essas eram mesmo circunferênciais!!!


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2009 às 03:46)

Acho que esta é uma imagem de satélite interessante.

Farto de levar "porrada" nas últimas semanas com incursões de massas de ar tropical em latitudes superiores, o Polo agora manda a ferro e fogo com muito custo esta bela incursão fria para sul, como que a dizer, meus amigos, o vosso reinado do verão acabou, a partir de agora mando eu.


----------



## psm (29 Nov 2009 às 06:20)

Pois mas parece que é por pouco tempo, pois a corrente de Oeste e suas incursões subtropicais lá vão continuar(para meu regalo), isto segundo as ultimas saidas de previsão dos modelos(GFS).

ps: Deva-se dizer que adoro chuva, por isso o polo que perca, e que venha a corrente de SW a W!


----------



## rozzo (30 Dez 2009 às 16:55)

Curiosa a geração de nuvens, imagino com a orografia, na zona da corrente de jacto.. Suponho.. 

Ali no Mediterrâneo..


----------



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 11:50)

Bastante bonita rozzo, aqui vão mais duas:


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2010 às 16:30)

Reparem nas formações paralelas ao Norte de Portugal, no Interior de Espanha, parecem um campo lavrado por um tractor.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

rijo disse:


> Imagem satélite do Reino Unido depois do nevão. Retirada do NEODAAS/University of Dundee




Isso é espantoso! Isso é "comum" por lá?


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2010 às 11:23)

Esta manhã os famosos buracos, os _distrails_, referidos neste tópico


----------



## vinc7e (25 Jan 2010 às 11:32)

Muito interessante mesmo


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Jan 2010 às 11:35)

Beleza da natureza o 1º parece que explode e encolhe...
Parabéns pelo Gif Vince!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2010 às 20:14)

pareceu-me que por aqui passou um, por volta das 9:30/10h.


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

Ciclone extra-tropical no Atlântico cuja pressão mínima deverá descer até próximo dos 940hPa


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Fev 2010 às 14:15)

olá

Bem visto. É mais uma das formas caprichosas a que a Natureza nos habitua. Para quem seja mais religioso diria que era o rosto de Deus. Já foi feita uma intrepetação neste sentido, há uns anos atrás, relativamente à forma com que determinadas núvens se apresentaram (nos EUA?).


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2010 às 14:00)

Imagens de ontem do satélite «Terra», pelas 11:05

Coloco aqui, anotada, pela interessante cobertura de neve na Serra da Estrela e Gerês, e ainda pelas Barragens pois não é assim tão frequente termos uma imagem com tantos rios e barragens bem definidos, sobretudo a sul. 



*(clicar na barra para ampliar)*






(c) NASA MODIS Rapid Response System




*(clicar na barra para ampliar)*





(c) NASA MODIS Rapid Response System



PS: Se alguém detectar algum erro, favor avisar


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2010 às 16:58)

Imagem simplesmente espectacular.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2010 às 17:18)

Vince disse:


> Imagens de ontem do satélite «Terra», pelas 11:05
> 
> Coloco aqui, anotada, pela interessante cobertura de neve na Serra da Estrela e Gerês, e ainda pelas Barragens pois não é assim tão frequente termos uma imagem com tantos rios e barragens bem definidos, sobretudo a sul.
> 
> ...



Exelentes imagens.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Abr 2010 às 20:39)

Belas imagens, Vince!!!


----------



## kikofra (18 Abr 2010 às 17:34)

A peninsula iberica coberta de nuvens


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2010 às 21:53)

Nos últimos dias tem sido possível ver nas imagens do MODIS belas imagens do florescimento de Fitoplâncton, organismos microscópicos com capacidade fotossintética. Este florescimento vê-se muitas vezes a partir da Primavera, daí o nome anglo-saxónico Spring Bloom para o fenómeno, embora estudos recentes indiquem que começa em pleno Inverno, mas não são tão visíveis devido ao estado normalmente agitado do mar nessa altura.
Há também a possibilidade destas concentrações que vemos agora estarem relacionadas com muitos nutrientes expelidos pelo vulcão da Islândia.  As curiosas espirais são dos remoinhos das próprias correntes marítimas e os micro-organismos tem bioluminescência.

*Mais informações:*
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=north-atlantic-plankton-bloom
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=44073
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitoplâncton





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/gallery/?2010142-0522/NorthAtlantic.A2010142.1200.1km.jpg





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/gallery/?2010140-0520/France.A2010140.1035.1km.jpg


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2010 às 21:55)

Vince disse:


> Nos últimos dias tem sido possível ver nas imagens do MODIS belas imagens do florescimento de Fitoplâncton, organismos microscópicos com capacidade fotossintética. Este florescimento vê-se muitas vezes a partir da Primavera, daí o nome anglo-saxónico Spring Bloom para o fenómeno, embora estudos recentes indiquem que começa em pleno Inverno, mas não são tão visíveis devido ao estado normalmente agitado do mar nessa altura.
> Há também a possibilidade destas concentrações que vemos agora estarem relacionadas com muitos nutrientes expelidos pelo vulcão da Islândia.  As curiosas espirais são dos remoinhos das próprias correntes marítimas e os micro-organismos tem bioluminescência.
> 
> *Mais informações:*
> ...



Espectacular.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2010 às 08:26)

Belo apanhado, Vince. Não era conhecedor do fenómeno!


----------



## Teles (31 Mai 2010 às 10:03)

Boas, uma espectacular imagem de nevoeiro no sat24 ao largo da costa portuguesa:


----------



## rozzo (31 Mai 2010 às 10:45)

Nevoeiro e ship-trails!


----------



## Knyght (31 Mai 2010 às 11:04)

Não será antes vapor de água? Que esteja a forma nuvens baixas no mar e por consequência ao chegar a terra desaparecem visto já estar bastante quente e seco?


----------



## belem (31 Mai 2010 às 11:54)

Muito interessante esse fenómeno, Vince.
Deve em parte explicar, o porquê da descrição de erupções sazonais de bioluminescência gigantescas no Atlântico, ao ponto de poderem ser observáveis de satélite.
Na minha última viagem de campo a zonas marítimas na Península de Setúbal ainda neste mês, verifiquei que existia uma interessante profusão de bioluminescência, ao ponto de se tornar espectacular. Chegava a atirar mãos cheias de areia à água e esta em resposta, brilhava extensivamente!
Existem também descrições em zonas mais profundas da costa ocidental, provenientes de marinheiros, que contam que quando os golfinhos acompanham os barcos durante a noite, ficam cobertos de luz em toda a extensão do seu corpo, iluminando tudo em seu redor. Isto deve a ser fosforescência provocada pelo plâncton, que quando «perturbado», brilha.

Sobre a laurissilva ( «A living relic»):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=43957


----------



## rozzo (31 Mai 2010 às 13:36)

Knyght disse:


> Não será antes vapor de água? Que esteja a forma nuvens baixas no mar e por consequência ao chegar a terra desaparecem visto já estar bastante quente e seco?



São nuvens baixas/nevoeiro sim.
E os ship-trails não são fumo, são também claro vapor de água, são nuvens, formadas pelas partículas/aerossóis expelidos dos barcos favorecerem a condensação..

http://www.brockmann-consult.de/CloudStructures/ship-trails-description.htm


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2010 às 18:17)

Excelente apanhado esse dos _Shiptrails_, já tinham estado uns do ano passado neste tópico.

Embora à primeira vista  no satélite sejam parecidos com os contrails dos aviões, neste caso como são nuvens baixas (neblinas e nevoeiro) só poderiam ser de navios.
A formação é distinta dos contrails, nos navios formam-se em condições muito particulares da atmosfera favorável à formação de nuvens baixas e em que os gases de exaustão (poluentes) dos navios são mais ricos em partículas que actuam como núcleos de condensação do que as existentes na atmosfera circundante.



> Cloud droplets form when water vapor condenses (or nucleates) onto a small particle, like an aerosol particle produced from fossil fuel combustion or a salt crystal from the ocean surface. The more numerous the nucleation “seeds,” the more numerous the cloud droplets, and the smaller the resulting droplet size because the available condensed water is partitioned among a great number of droplets. The particles produced in ship exhaust are more numerous than the natural aerosols over the ocean. So the clouds that form in the plumes of ships have more, smaller droplets than the background marine clouds.
> 
> http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=37455



*Imagem Aqua 11:55z*




http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_143.A2010151115500-2010151120000.500m.jpg


*Animação satélite*


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2010 às 18:23)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante esse fenómeno, Vince.
> Deve em parte explicar, o porquê da descrição de erupções sazonais de bioluminescência gigantescas no Atlântico, ao ponto de poderem ser observáveis de satélite.
> Na minha última viagem de campo a zonas marítimas na Península de Setúbal ainda neste mês, verifiquei que existia uma interessante profusão de bioluminescência, ao ponto de se tornar espectacular. Chegava a atirar mãos cheias de areia à água e esta em resposta, brilhava extensivamente!
> Existem também descrições em zonas mais profundas da costa ocidental, provenientes de marinheiros, que contam que quando os golfinhos acompanham os barcos durante a noite, ficam cobertos de luz em toda a extensão do seu corpo, iluminando tudo em seu redor. Isto deve a ser fosforescência provocada pelo plâncton, que quando «perturbado», brilha.




Sim, já esperava que isto te despertasse curiosidade dado o teu particular fascínio e dedicação à bioluminescência. 
É possível que as cinzas do vulcão tenham alguma influência nisso que referes, a nível de quantidade ou eventual excepcionalidade para esta altura do ano no nosso país. Mas obviamente não sei se será assim. Penso que é também no verão quando temos poeiras de África a cair no Oceano que existe mais luminescência marinha.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2010 às 00:04)

Vince disse:


> Sim, já esperava que isto te despertasse curiosidade dado o teu particular fascínio e dedicação à bioluminescência.
> É possível que as cinzas do vulcão tenham alguma influência nisso que referes, a nível de quantidade ou eventual excepcionalidade para esta altura do ano no nosso país. Mas obviamente não sei se será assim. Penso que é também no verão quando temos poeiras de África a cair no Oceano que existe mais luminescência marinha.



Sim, é bastante possível.
Pelo que vejo tenho que cruzar muito mais variáveis do que esperava para arranjar uma explicação aceitável para estes fenómenos.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2010 às 23:42)

stormy disse:


> O nevoeiro advectivo que por vezes atinge a nossa costa forma-se quando ar maritimo vindo de NW/W/SW, passa sobre a estreita faixa de aguas frescas perto da costa, originada pelo ocasional upwelling, arrefecendo e atingindo o dew point.
> Por vezes ocorre o oposto, quando ar quente vindo de leste passa pelo mesmo processo, formando-se nevoeiro no mar alto.



Então caro mestre, passei no exame?


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2010 às 00:04)

belem disse:


> Então caro mestre, passei no exame?



claro que sim!
ehehe...


----------



## vitamos (4 Jun 2010 às 12:28)

Alguns dos posts aqui colocados foram movidos para:

Aprendizagem - formação (Nevoeiros e neblinas) , por se enquadrarem no tópico especificado


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2010 às 21:10)

Durante o dia de hoje uma longa frente de rajada em África, que a norte gerou uma monumental tempestade de areia e mais a sul uma linha de trovoadas.

Vale a pena ver as animações !


*(Animação: clicar para ampliar)*





*(Animação: clicar para ampliar)*







*18:00z*


----------



## Chingula (9 Jun 2010 às 23:24)

Vince disse:


> Durante o dia de hoje uma longa frente de rajada em África, que a norte na gerou uma monumental tempestade de areia e mais a sul uma linha de trovoadas.



Imagens muito interessantes penso tratar-se de linhas de borrasca.
Em 21 de Maio de 2003, em imagens das 1500 UTC, na mesma região de África um pouco mais a Sul...o mesmo fenómeno mas menos extenso.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2010 às 20:01)

A formação das nuvens parece a forma de ondulação do cair uma pedra num charco.


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Jul 2010 às 22:53)

Muito bem visto, realmente engraçada essa formação de ondas


----------



## jorgepaulino (9 Jul 2010 às 23:35)

Vince disse:


> Imagens de ontem do satélite «Terra», pelas 11:05
> 
> Coloco aqui, anotada, pela interessante cobertura de neve na Serra da Estrela e Gerês, e ainda pelas Barragens pois não é assim tão frequente termos uma imagem com tantos rios e barragens bem definidos, sobretudo a sul.
> 
> ...



Olá, sei que já vem uns meses depois, mas onde assinala Divor está errado: o Divor é a mancha maior ligeiramente acima e à direita da assinalada. 
A barragem correcta julgo que seja a Barragem dos Minutos (Montemor-o-Novo).


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2010 às 22:52)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Olá, sei que já vem uns meses depois, mas onde assinala Divor está errado: o Divor é a mancha maior ligeiramente acima e à direita da assinalada.
> A barragem correcta julgo que seja a Barragem dos Minutos (Montemor-o-Novo).



_No problema_. Correcções antes tarde do que nunca


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jul 2010 às 11:20)

Bom dia.

Trago imagens muito interessantes. Formou-se esta manhã ao largo da costa norte, próximo da zona de Aveiro.
É um pequeno vórtice junto ao banco de nevoeiro matinal.


















P.S.: obrigado Vince por teres melhorado as imagens que coloquei


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2010 às 17:30)

Hoje à tarde a nuvem de poeira do deserto já chegava ao norte do país, onde se juntou ao fumo dos incêndios. Com as gotas que vão caindo, melhor dia do ano para o negócio da lavagem de carros.


Hoje:















As imagens de ontem, para quem não viu:


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2010 às 21:14)

Só para se ter a noção da dimensão da nuvem de pó Sahariana...


----------



## Knyght (10 Ago 2010 às 02:26)

Sim já tive de ir falar o meu branquinho 2 vezes numa semana


----------



## TaviraMan (15 Ago 2010 às 14:53)

Isto é o trofeu que os pescadores de Olhão receberam, como podem ver a Sudoeste Não marquei porque está bem visivel e não quis estragar a imagem


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Ago 2010 às 15:12)

TaviraMan disse:


> Isto é o trofeu que os pescadores de Olhão receberam, como podem ver a Sudoeste Não marquei porque está bem visivel e não quis estragar a imagem
> 
> 
> Mas isso é significativo?


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2010 às 09:34)

Imagens do Furacão Danielle captadas pelo novo satélite meteorológico norte americano GOES-15, lançado em Março deste ano. O satélite recentemente iniciou os testes científicos, e com o Furacão Danielle foi testado um modo de actualização rápida chamado SRSO (Super Rapid Scan Operations) que permite estas animações satélite incríveis com _frames_ de 1 minuto:

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/100824_g15_vis_srso_anim.gif
(ficheiro grande 26Mb) 




Alternativa com menor qualidade (ver em HD)


----------



## excalibas (31 Ago 2010 às 01:53)

Sem querer, carreguei em visivel e foi isto que vi:





Então afastei e foi isto que apareceu...












Reflexos?


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 10:55)

Bom registo excalibas. Sabia que nesta altura do ano alguns satélites americanos tem alguns problemas naquilo a que chamam  satellite eclipse season, os satélites de anteriores gerações até deixam de transmitir imagens durante algumas horas porque os painéis solares ficam sem sol, mas nunca tinha dado por esta anomalia que tem outra origem no canal visível do Meteosat. Fiz esta animação:








Entrei em contacto com a Eumetsat e amavelmente responderam em menos de uma hora 
É efectivamente um reflexo do sol, na própria estrutura do satélite, luz que é indesejadamente captada pelo sensor criando essas anomalias.




> It is not the moon, but it is actually stray light from the sun, it is known as the midnight effect.
> 
> The light spots detected in the visible image are caused by double reflections (secondary reflection stray light) due to the optical design of the Meteosat radiometer, and are most common during the spring and autumn eclipse season. Direct sunlight reaches the satellite and is reflected and diffused by the mechanical structure of the radiometer so that reflected light enters the radiometer field of view and reaches the detectors to create the anomalous intense spots in some images.



Neste link que indicaram vem uma explicação mais detalhada:
http://www.eumetsat.int/Home/Main/S...eration/Instruments/SP_20100831105611830?l=en


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2010 às 11:18)

Por acaso na noite de domingo para 2ª feira reparei em imagens parecidas com estas mas não valorizei porque supostamente estariam inactivos os sensores do espectro visível a essas horas.
Agora sei que estão operacionais mesmo de noite...interessante!


----------



## excalibas (31 Ago 2010 às 12:43)

Obrigado Vince!
Está explicado então. 
Ainda pensei em algo a passar pela frente mas essa ideia não me pareceu muito plausível e passei para a teoria de reflexos ou da lua ou do sol.
Se visse esta imagem que está no site deles sobre este mesmo fenómeno então não sabia o que lhe chamar...


----------



## LAMP (31 Ago 2010 às 15:10)

excalibas disse:


> Obrigado Vince!
> Está explicado então.
> Ainda pensei em algo a passar pela frente mas essa ideia não me pareceu muito plausível e passei para a teoria de reflexos ou da lua ou do sol.
> Se visse esta imagem que está no site deles sobre este mesmo fenómeno então não sabia o que lhe chamar...



Possivelmente o flare foi visivel da terra 
espreitem em www.heavens-above.com
lá encontram flares de satelites a reflectirem a luz solar, visiveis da terra


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 15:33)

excalibas disse:


> Se visse esta imagem que está no site deles sobre este mesmo fenómeno então não sabia o que lhe chamar...




Hehehe, essa até eu me assustava se visse. Num fórum de Ovnis isso renderia no mínimo dos mínimos um tópico com 500 páginas


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 15:49)

Nas últimas horas podem observar-se o que parecem ser alguns distrails, a SW e WNW de Lisboa


----------



## LAMP (5 Set 2010 às 10:05)

gouvas disse:


> O que a natureza faz (conseguem ver????)







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E as coisas que se encontram na net?! hein?! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bem este foi mesmo lá pa cima, MICHAEL JACKSON, vai chover ou quê? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The force you must use and the darkside you defeat...
MASTER YODA MANNNN!!!!!


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2010 às 19:05)

Que belo passarote que se formou!


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2010 às 19:13)

Vamos ver o que dentro de 1 hora irá acontecer ao bico!


----------



## necman (10 Out 2010 às 22:30)

Muito bom a águia voando sobre a peninsula


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2010 às 10:25)

Imagem interessante esta, notem o nevoeiro a seguir nitidamente o trajecto do vale do  Rio Douro e alguns afluentes...


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Nov 2010 às 10:57)

Snifa disse:


> Imagem interessante esta, notem o nevoeiro a seguir nitidamente o trajecto do vale do  Rio Douro e alguns afluentes...



Brutal! E esse nevoeiro seguir o trajecto do Douro será por que razão? As temperaturas no vale do rio serão mais baixas devido a inversões térmicas provocando a condensação do vapor de água contido no ar?


----------



## Chingula (28 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Brutal! E esse nevoeiro seguir o trajecto do Douro será por que razão? As temperaturas no vale do rio serão mais baixas devido a inversões térmicas provocando a condensação do vapor de água contido no ar?



O nevoeiro que se formou devido ao arrefecimento nocturno e vento fraco ou calma (nevoeiro de radiação), formou-se também na barragem da Aguieira, no rio Zézere e em parte do rio Tejo, boa imagem.
O ar húmido junto à superfície aquosa atinge a temperatura de condensação (temperatura do ponto de orvalho) com o arrefecimento nocturno não turbulento (sem vento).


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2010 às 20:00)

Muito interessante e curiosamente, muitas das zonas mais quentes definidas pelo IM da Bacia do Douro, estão sem nevoeiro, mesmo quando a maior parte do  Rio principal, está com nevoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

O Zêzere e o Tejo também com algum nevoeiro...


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

boas
não querendo desiludir ninguem
mas isso só é novidade para quem não visita com regularidade o sat24
de novembro a abril visito o sat 24 practicamente todos os dias só para ver a beleza do clima sobre a superficieterrestre
nevoeiros localizados são lindos e inumeros
a neve acumulada nos pontos mais altos da peninsula iberica vêem-se PERFEITAMENTE em dias limpidos
aconselho vivamente


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 23:20)

Pek disse:


> Pedro disse:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Olá,

Interessante. Já várias vezes falei com algumas pessoas sobre isso. Por vezes o mapa no sat24 não está colocado correctamente, inclusive em plena animação já vi o mapa mudar  entre frames


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2010 às 13:16)

Comprovaçao da minha afirmaçao.

 Imagem detalhada dos Pireneus no início do verao com a linha de fronteira muito aproximada à verdadeira:


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

Imagem do modis, com cores artificiais para dar realce, mostra a cobertura de neve em Portugal e Espanha (neve a azul)







http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc...ain.2010337.terra.721.1km


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2010 às 11:22)

A neve a marcar presença


----------



## Mjhb (30 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

Um bailado à volta da Península...


----------



## Geiras (31 Dez 2010 às 16:48)

Boas

Achei interessante esta frente de DEA's


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2011 às 22:25)

*7 de Abril de 2011 (18h00_UTC)*




"CopyRight Eumetsat 2011"

Imagem de satélite reflectindo a cobertura de poeiras existentes sobre todo o território de Portugal Continental às 19h00; estas poeiras têm origem no deserto do Sara e são transportados sobre o território de Portugal Continental devido a uma corrente de sueste, associado a um centro de baixas pressões localizado entre a Península Ibérica e o Arquipélago dos Açores.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2011 às 22:52)

*April 8, 2011 - Saharan dust off Portugal*





Credit: Jeff Schmaltz, MODIS Land Rapid Response Team, NASA GSFC

A thick plume of dust hangs over the Atlantic Ocean off the coast of Portugal in this image from the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Terra satellite on April 6, 2011. 

The dust blew in from the Sahara desert in North Africa, picked up by the strong winds associated with a low-pressure system. The low-pressure system channeled the dust west and then north, resulting in the plume off Portugal. 
Airborne dust plays many roles in large-scale Earth processes. Dust is one of the most abundant aerosol particles in the atmosphere, and a natural seed for cloud formation. Dust particles and the clouds they generate can reflect energy from the Sun back into space, effectively shading Earth’s surface and cooling its temperature. 
Dust also carries minerals, particularly iron, that help fertilize the Earth’s oceans. In iron-poor waters, dust provides essential nutrients for phytoplankton, tiny plants and plant-like organisms growing in the sunlit surface waters. In fact, a phytoplankton bloom colors the Atlantic beneath the dust in this image, although there is not necessarily a connection between the dust storm and this particular bloom. 

Fonte: NASA


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2011 às 14:00)

Coloco aqui uma imagem mais detalhada da que foi colocada pelo *Gerofil*
Mostra o _ fitoplâncton_ ao lado da nossa costa.
A areia rica em minerais e ferro é essencial para que o fitoplâncton prolifere nos nossos mares, providenciando um aumento notável do alimento para muitos dos animais marinhos (de realçar para as baleias).
No sítio  _Earth Observatory_, da NASA.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2011 às 17:52)

Às 17h15 





Sat24.com


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2011 às 21:52)

Sequência das imagens entre as 17h00 e as 20h00





CopyRight Eumetsat 2011


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2011 às 01:06)

O nevoeiro de ontem em parte do país.





Versão (250 m):

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/tmp/Europe_3_01.2011357.terra.250m.jpg


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2012 às 19:34)

Nuvens actinoformes hoje a oeste de Angola

(mais informação sobre estas nuvens aqui na revista espanhola RAM)


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2012 às 14:39)

Outra imagem interessante, hoje ao amanhecer pelas 7 horas. 
O resto de algumas células em dissipação e outras pequenas ainda activas e a sombra das mesmas sobre o nevoeiro do litoral. 

A célula maior na imagem que evoluiu na madrugada da Lousã até Braga, agora já praticamente desfeita restando apenas as nuvens altas da "bigorna" que se espalharam também mar adentro, chegou a ter poucas horas antes desta imagem uma torre que deve ter rondado os 12km de altitude.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2012 às 14:43)

Gerofil disse:


> Sequência das imagens entre as 17h00 e as 20h00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei que este post já tem mais de um ano, mas como ninguém escreveu aqui... Já repararam nas diferentes expressões que essa «cara» faz?


----------



## SicoStorm (26 Jul 2012 às 19:54)

Bem visto |||


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2012 às 14:32)

A primeira imagem de testes enviada pelo novo satélite meteorológico MSG-3 da EUMETSAT, satélite lançado a 5 de Julho:  




http://www.eumetsat.int/groups/cps/documents/image/img_msg3_firstimage_120807.jpg


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2012 às 23:36)

Imagem captada pela NASA no dia 5 do mês corrente, foz do Douro e arredores:


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Ago 2012 às 22:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sei que este post já tem mais de um ano, mas como ninguém escreveu aqui... Já repararam nas diferentes expressões que essa «cara» faz?



Eheheh a do meio parece ser o Cavaco Silva, uns anos mais novo !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2012 às 23:13)

Acho esta imagem espantosa:






Imagem das massas de ar do EumetSat das 21hUTC de hoje.

Animação:


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2012 às 17:28)

Monstro atlântico...


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2012 às 19:42)

Bem visto **


----------



## vitoreis (11 Nov 2012 às 00:44)

Uma imagem incomum:


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2012 às 11:24)

Réplica de Portugal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2012 às 09:49)

Rio Tejo, da água ao nevoeiro:


----------



## NunoC (27 Dez 2012 às 18:06)

Tem imagens espetaculares, sem dúvida. Andam todos a ver muitas rostos/figuras, vou começar a olhar atentamente, para ver se também encontro coisas destas..


----------



## Norther (27 Dez 2012 às 20:56)

Agreste disse:


> Monstro atlântico...




 Agreste e a cara de assustado a frente do monstro


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2013 às 10:28)

Ontem .






[/URL]


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 01:13)

Imaginem que entram no sat24.com e escolhem observar as imagens da áfrica ocidental - west africa. Verão um pequeno ramal do jet polar a voar a toda a pastilha em direcção a continente...











http://www.sat24.com/en/wa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

> *Astronauta tira foto de Lisboa a partir do espaço*
> 
> Uma imagem de Lisboa e da margem sul do Tejo, tirada a partir do espaço, é a mais recente fotografia que integra o álbum de fotografias tiradas pelo astronauta canadiano Chris Hadfield, a partir da Estação Espacial Internacional.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2013 às 15:51)

A neve em Portugal, hoje pelas 11:20, imagem satélite «Terra».







Na Península:


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2013 às 21:42)

Atlântico norte, nas últimas 24 horas, boa parte dele transformado numa enorme depressão.


----------



## Teles (2 Abr 2013 às 23:56)

E temos o numero dois mesmo aqui ao lado


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Abr 2013 às 23:57)

Teles disse:


> E temos o numero dois mesmo aqui ao lado



Será o _TAKE 2_ do mau tempo aqui no nosso cantinho?!


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2013 às 18:00)

Muito mais verde este ano. Daqui a um mês a diferença deve ser ainda mais espectacular.


----------



## Cláudio.faperei (6 Abr 2013 às 19:38)

Mas que lindo!!! A natureza é perfeita! Vivo a olhar as nuvens e ver se consigo "interpretá-las". Eu "vivo no mundo das nuvens" literalmente! :-)


----------



## GabKoost (6 Abr 2013 às 20:30)

Vince disse:


>



De realçar especialmente o rasto de sedimentos em toda a franja litoral da PI (2013).

Atestado dos fortes débitos dos rios nestas últimas semanas!

É com fotos destas que podemos começar a perceber porque é que os nossos areais desaparecem cada vez mais rapidamente!

Menos chuva e mais obstáculos (barragens) durante décadas, aliadas a aumentos do nível do mar dá no que dá!


----------



## squidward (6 Abr 2013 às 23:58)

diferença gritante, pode-se dizer que 2012 foi o "8" e este ano o "80".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2013 às 21:02)

Imagens da NASA, em 2012


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2013 às 17:12)




----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2013 às 20:19)

Cumulos Ondulatos" - 29 de Maio de 2013






Fonte: Sat24.com


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2013 às 19:19)

Uma imagem espectacular desta manhã. As zonas baixas em clara evidência.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Ago 2013 às 10:41)

E que tal esta de hoje?
Que belo gancho! 





Fonte


----------



## Geiras (5 Set 2013 às 15:07)




----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2013 às 06:14)

Situação interessante em Espanha especialmente para a hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2013 às 17:09)

A pedido do nosso colega *Geiras*, posto aqui esta imagem de satélite impressionante


----------



## Aspvl (27 Set 2013 às 15:11)

Conseguem ver a cara?


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2013 às 09:57)

Como é que é possível não gostar de uma imagem destas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2013 às 19:57)

Sombra do eclipse solar ontem pelas 14UTC já em África


----------



## CptRena (1 Dez 2013 às 03:41)

Sat24 @ 201312010330Z


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2013 às 19:52)

Eumetsat 19:00UTC 03.12.2013


----------



## 1337 (4 Dez 2013 às 10:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eumetsat 19:00UTC 03.12.2013



Ve-se bem a força do terrível AA sobre nós, é um escudo para aqueles que não gostam da chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2013 às 14:01)

1337 disse:


> Ve-se bem a força do terrível AA sobre nós, é um escudo para aqueles que não gostam da chuva



Nota-se perfeitamente o ar morno\temperado que nos afecta nestes dias.
Só mesmo mais a norte é que temos uma massa de ar muito frio sobre a Europa.
Neste momento os dias são solheiros, com temperaturas agradáveis e propícios a inversões térmicas nos vales.


----------



## RRC (27 Dez 2013 às 23:36)

Alguém consegue ver um rosto?


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2014 às 16:39)

Ciclone extratropical "*Petra"* no Atlântico norte, imagem de hoje às 15z


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2014 às 07:57)

Olá, o que sou eu?


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Fev 2014 às 10:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá, o que sou eu?



A mesma imagem sem reflectividades, perfeitamente visível!


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2014 às 01:59)

Recortando a imagem satélite colocada pelo Afgdr, foca-se um interessante "ondular" de nuvens resultantes do vento forte em altura, da orografia das ilhas e das diferenças de Hr em altitude.


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2014 às 10:53)




----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2014 às 22:58)

A imagem de satélite que o Geiras postou, onde está o centro da depressão faz lembrar-me a cara dum Gremlin.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2014 às 23:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A imagem de satélite que o Geiras postou, onde está o centro da depressão faz lembrar-me a cara dum Gremlin.



Bem observado! E está com cara de poucos amigos.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2014 às 01:27)

*Cape Verde Under Dust*






Fonte (C/ nota explicativa): NASA (Earth Observatory)


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2014 às 21:09)

*Clear Skies Over the Iberian Peninsula: 08.03.2014*






Fonte (C/ nota explicativa): NASA (Earth Observatory)


----------



## Paelagius (19 Mar 2014 às 13:29)

Gerofil disse:


> *Clear Skies Over the Iberian Peninsula: 08.03.2014*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também é visível a propagação de plumas fluviais e a sua dinâmica.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2014 às 22:55)

Esta tarde (17h00)






CopyRight Eumetsat 2014


----------



## rozzo (3 Jul 2014 às 16:23)

Hoje graças à convecção está mesmo bastante clara na imagem de satélite onde avança a frente de brisa, tanto a de NW no litoral Oeste, como a de SW no litoral Sul. Bem marcada pela linha que separa o céu limpo do céu com cumulos. 
Está tão bem marcada que mesmo a avançar rapidamente para o interior (nota-se vendo a animação) mantém aproximadamente o recorte da linha de costa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2014 às 08:45)

Interessante imagem de satélite desta manhã:


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2014 às 08:52)

Belo gancho!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2014 às 12:17)

Península Ibérica na noite de 26 de Julho, imagem captada pela ISS:


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2014 às 19:02)

Grande animação sobre a Ibéria! Melhor sorte para os _nuestros hermanos_.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2014 às 21:44)

Hoje, desde o nascer ao pôr do sol


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 17:32)

A forma que este sistema tomou está deveras interessante, tem inclusivé um "braço" que se estende pelo oceano numa curva até à Galiza.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2014 às 00:21)

E esta?  Não é satélite mas pronto.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Nov 2014 às 17:26)

Alguém anda a brincar lá em cima.. 

Parece bowling, ou então alguém na prisão a contar os dias, ou então apenas uma forma de desenhar um asterisco sobre o Alentejo..


----------



## jorge1990 (13 Nov 2014 às 18:30)

Boas

Mais uma imagem de satélite interessante: o que parece ser um "rosto" no oceano


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 23:41)

Paulo H disse:


> Alguém anda a brincar lá em cima..
> 
> Parece bowling, ou então alguém na prisão a contar os dias, ou então apenas uma forma de desenhar um asterisco sobre o Alentejo..



É claramente alguém a realizar uma partida do jogo do galo!


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2014 às 22:45)

Resumo de Novembro:


Últimos 3 dias:


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2014 às 16:50)

Nuvens altas projectam sombra sobre a neblina gelada que cobre o interior sul do país.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Dez 2014 às 17:50)

Agreste disse:


> Nuvens altas projectam sombra sobre a neblina gelada que cobre o interior sul do país.



Excelente capacidade de observação, os meus parabéns!


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2014 às 18:00)

Que belo registo!
Obrigado Agreste! 


Edito apenas para acrescentar uma animação das últimas imagens do Sat24 com estas sombras que o colega Agreste descobriu a serem projectadas na Península ibérica.


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2014 às 20:10)

13:45


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2014 às 11:21)




----------



## guimeixen (14 Jan 2015 às 17:32)

O Hermann está a chegar:




Hermann Storm by guimeixen, on Flickr


http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/FULLRESOLUTION/


----------



## Garcia (16 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

parece-vos uma imagem normal??  (retirada do FB)


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2015 às 19:31)

Não, não me parece uma imagem "normal". Mas é bem bonita!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2015 às 19:50)

Quem me dera que o país fosse como aí está.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

É uma montagem feita com um modelo de relevo exagerado da Europa.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> É uma montagem feita com um modelo de relevo exagerado da Europa.



Exacto, estilo _google earth_ com o relevo sobre-elevado, de qualquer dos modos é uma perspectiva interessante.


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

É uma imagem bonita de facto. Orografia extremamente exagerada, mas mesmo tendo isso em conta, parece não estar muito correcta.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quem me dera que o país fosse como aí está.


Teríamos neve de norte a sul durante todo o ano!


----------



## Beric D (18 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Alguém sabe onde estão as imagens do nosso país tipo esta (http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/637/721pz.jpg) mas deste mês? Uma vez consegui ver mas não encontro onde era...


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2015 às 13:06)

Beric D disse:


> Alguém sabe onde estão as imagens do nosso país tipo esta (http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/637/721pz.jpg) mas deste mês? Uma vez consegui ver mas não encontro onde era...


Olá Beric,

Podes encontrar essa e outras aqui:
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu
Tens vários _subsets_ à escolha; eu geralmente escolho os FAS subsets clicando depois na Península Ibérica onde podes, naturalmente, ver o território português.


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2015 às 12:11)

Fantástica formação sobre o Mediterrâneo 

Penso que uma onda gravítica gerada por alguma montanha ali perto de Montepellier, mas para acontecer tão perfeitinha, só mesmo com um perfil da atmosfera muito específico, e com um direcção dos ventos perfeita, uma série de coincidências a criar tão longa e perfeita "chaminé", Mediterrâneo a dentro!















PS: desculpem lá o "tremelique" no GIF, mas foi o que se arranjou a recortar as imagens uma a uma do Sat24


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2015 às 18:14)

Na continuação do post anterior:

Clicar para aumentar, animações pesadas, 4/5MB cada.



  ..    

   ..    




Ligadas certamente ao vento Mistral, responsável por grandes vendavais naquela zona, na confluência de dois sistemas diferentes:






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mistral_(wind)


Aquela formação curiosa estará na zona de convergência dos dois fluxos, como a seguinte carta do vento aos 925hPa (aproximadamente 700-800m) mostra:


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2015 às 18:11)

Download:
http://www.esa.int/var/esa/storage/...ortugal/15234748-1-eng-GB/Lisbon_Portugal.jpg




> *Title* Lisbon, Portugal
> *Released* 06/02/2015 10:00 am
> *Copyright* Copernicus data/ESA (2014)
> *Description*
> ...


http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images/2015/02/Lisbon_Portugal


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Fev 2015 às 19:33)




----------



## guimeixen (2 Mar 2015 às 08:28)

Sombra das nuvens à pouco no norte . Até fazia parecer que está estava céu limpo.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 17:31)

http://observador.pt/2015/03/13/lagoa-das-sete-cidades-vista-do-espaco/


----------



## squidward (20 Mar 2015 às 10:59)

Eclipse visto pelo satélite.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2015 às 12:42)




----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2015 às 20:13)

12 de Agosto de 2014 - Satélite Aqua:






Satélite Terra:


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2015 às 20:20)

Ampliação da última imagem:


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2015 às 16:49)

Tempestade de areia

clicar: (5 MB)


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2015 às 22:02)

_Ship contrails_ no oceano Atlântico junto à nossa costa. 30-Março-2015
Fonte: http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/gallery/gallery_imagedetails.php?id=1786


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2015 às 21:07)

Imagens de satélite do dia de hoje das 06h30 às 19h30.

Clicar sobre a imagem para reproduzir. Ver em HD(!)


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 18:03)

Portugal às pintinhas (clicar na imagem para ver melhor):


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2015 às 19:26)

Imagem da Ilha Saturna. Parece que um pneu passou por cima (topo da imagem - neve nas montanhas):






Ilhas Crozet:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/...eronet&subset=Crozet_Island.2015109.terra.1km

No tempo que demorou a fazer os compósitos, os dois satélites da NASA conseguiram captar o desenvolvimento de um _cumulonimbus_:











http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=aeronet&subset=ND_Marbel_Univ


----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 20:15)

O estreito de Gibraltar hoje tinha uma comporta de nuvens:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=aeronet&subset=SAGRES.2015110.terra.1km


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2015 às 19:08)

*Gravity Waves Associated with a Volcanic Eruption*

Suomi NPP overflew the erupting Calbuco Volcano in southern Chile early in the morning on 23 April 2015.







The image above is the VIIRS 11.45 µm infrared imagery

*Suomi NPP 11.45 µm imagery, 23 April 2015*







The shock of the eruption has generated mesospheric gravity waves that are visible in the Day/Night band, shown in the toggle below between the 11.45 µm and the night-time visible imagery. No lunar illumination was present, so waves in the Earth’s Airglow are apparent.

*Toggle between 11.45 µm infrared imagery and 0.70 µm Day Night Band Visible Imagery, 0509 UTC 23 April 2015*





(Imagery courtesy William Straka, CIMSS)
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/archives/18174


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2015 às 15:42)

Hoje:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/...aeronet&subset=Cabo_da_Roca.2015117.terra.1km


----------



## Geopower (30 Abr 2015 às 21:35)

_Von Karman vortex street._ Ilha Jan Mayen. Mar da Noruega. 23-Abril-2015
Latitude: 71.096974°
Longitude: -8.089132°
Satélite: Modis
Canais:   1,4,3






Fonte: http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

Incêndios na Coreia do Norte:











http://www.weather.com/news/news/no...therChannel_Science_JKo_Article_No_4_20150430


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 00:59)

Geopower disse:


> _Von Karman vortex street._ Ilha Jan Mayen. Mar da Noruega. 23-Abril-2015
> Latitude: 71.096974°
> Longitude: -8.089132°
> Satélite: Modis
> ...



Esta imagem está repetidamente a requerer uma autenticação para ser vista:



> Um nome de utilizador e uma senha está a ser pedida por http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk. O sítio diz: "Dundee Satellite Receiving Station"



Deve ter sido obtida no Dundee mediante registo e _log in_.


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

A imagem em questão colocada pelo @Geopower já alojada fora do registo da Universidade de Dundee:
Realmente bonita e interessante.


----------



## Geopower (1 Mai 2015 às 15:38)

StormRic disse:


> Esta imagem está repetidamente a requerer uma autenticação para ser vista:
> 
> 
> 
> Deve ter sido obtida no Dundee mediante registo e _log in_.


Sim, foi. Obrigado pelo alerta. Terei que copiar a imagem para um link fora do servidor da Universidade de Dundee, para não solicitar autenticação. Entretanto, já foi corrigido pelo @Vince no post acima, Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2015 às 18:00)

O servidor da Universidade de Dundee tem imagens de satélite extremamente interessantes após fazer-se uma conta e navegar na galeria. Incluindo sistemas frontais, incêndios, depressões e trovoadas em Portugal.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Mai 2015 às 19:53)

Nestas imagens de satélite nota-se bem a poeira do Saara que anda por cá:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2015 às 20:42)

Com o entardecer fica mais evidente a camada de poeira que está sobre a Península Ibérica


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2015 às 21:59)

Poeira do Saara visível apenas no Sul de Portugal e Espanha( mediterrâneo).
Nas regiões do Norte e Centro, a nortada já tratou de limpar a atmosfera !


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mai 2015 às 22:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poeira do Saara visível apenas no Sul de Portugal e Espanha( mediterrâneo).
> Nas regiões do Norte e Centro, a nortada já tratou de limpar a atmosfera !


Aqui há uns tempos vi um documentário onde referiam que as poeiras do Saara fertilizavam a floresta Amazónica. Nas duas imagens em cima é bem evidente como isso pode acontecer.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2015 às 23:14)

Vou deixar aqui uma imagem satélite fantástica, com as bigornas de células convectivas a surgirem por cima de um cobertor de poeira do Saara


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2015 às 02:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vou deixar aqui uma imagem satélite fantástica, com as bigornas de células convectivas a surgirem por cima de um cobertor de poeira do Saara



... que Planeta fantástico! 

Mas que região é esta em particular?


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2015 às 02:52)

StormRic disse:


> ... que Planeta fantástico!
> 
> Mas que região é esta em particular?



É verdade!!
Esta foto foi tirada na região da Líbia 
http://m.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=84400


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2015 às 01:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vou deixar aqui uma imagem satélite fantástica, com as bigornas de células convectivas a surgirem por cima de um cobertor de poeira do Saara


Espetacular!


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 03:46)




----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mai 2015 às 17:40)

Núcleo depressionário a sul do Algarve, bem visível nesta imagem 





GFS (12z)


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2015 às 21:47)

Pela imagem também dá para ver bem que estas típicas depressões térmicas são dos níveis baixos/médios, as nuvens muito altas seguem o seu rumo como se quase nada se passasse abaixo delas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

Convecção em Espanha e Norte de Africa 





Previsão do GFS para esta tarde


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jun 2015 às 21:02)

Sombra provocada pelas nuvens:


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2015 às 13:08)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jun 2015 às 21:51)

Como hoje a instabilidade incidiu em mais de um local de seguimento, coloco aqui a animação das imagens de satélite da tarde de hoje.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 02:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Como hoje a instabilidade incidiu em mais de um local de seguimento, coloco aqui a animação das imagens de satélite da tarde de hoje.



 isto e os time-lapses em geral, deixam-se sempre fascinado! Pela enorme quantidade de informação e de conhecimento da dinâmica das nuvens que se pode extrair através de uma análise pormenorizada e comparada com os vários parâmetros das condições atmosféricas. Há alguma forma de passar esta animação para vídeo que depois se possa visualizar a diferentes velocidades, parar, retroceder, etc?


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jun 2015 às 09:28)

Imagem obtida pelo satélite Terra no passado dia 20 de Maio.

A presença da ilha da Madeira, assim como as do Arquipélago das Canárias, causa uma perturbação no escoamento e que se estende com os ventos predominantes. Esta turbulência resulta em redemoinhos designados por vórtices de von Karman. Mais info







Fonte: NASA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jun 2015 às 10:19)

StormRic disse:


> isto e os time-lapses em geral, deixam-se sempre fascinado! Pela enorme quantidade de informação e de conhecimento da dinâmica das nuvens que se pode extrair através de uma análise pormenorizada e comparada com os vários parâmetros das condições atmosféricas. Há alguma forma de passar esta animação para vídeo que depois se possa visualizar a diferentes velocidades, parar, retroceder, etc?



Mais logo faço um vídeo e coloco aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jun 2015 às 20:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



Encontrei o video do dia completo 
Ver em 1080p HD


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jun 2015 às 20:30)

StormRic disse:


> isto e os time-lapses em geral, deixam-se sempre fascinado! Pela enorme quantidade de informação e de conhecimento da dinâmica das nuvens que se pode extrair através de uma análise pormenorizada e comparada com os vários parâmetros das condições atmosféricas. Há alguma forma de passar esta animação para vídeo que depois se possa visualizar a diferentes velocidades, parar, retroceder, etc?



Encontrei este video , pena não ser só da península ibérica.. em HD e full screen é um espectáculo


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 17:16)

Imagem de hoje às 12h utc obtida pelo satélite Terra, onde se pode observar como o vento de leste limpou o litoral norte até bem dentro do oceano e a entrada de nuvens baixas de sudoeste no litoral centro e sudoeste da região sul:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 17:22)

Às 13:40 utc, na imagem obtida pelo satélite Aqua, nota-se já a evolução das linhas de altocmulus castellanus, nevoeiro no sudoeste, e a persistência de um vórtice bem definido nos níveis baixos a sul do barlavento algarvio:


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 18:23)

Imagem de hoje não deixa margem para dúvidas, a entrada da massa de ar marítimo cancelou a convecção até à fronteira, durante a tarde.
Satélite Aqua às 13:30/13:25 utc:


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2015 às 17:13)

Ontem dia 24, cirrus perdidos atravessam o Alentejo de Oeste para Este:


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 18:00)

Arco de nuvens baixas sobre o oceano, céu totalmente limpo no território continental e um curioso vórtice a sul, satélite Terra às 14:00 utc:


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 18:48)

StormRic disse:


> satélite Terra às 14:00 utc:



Peço desculpa pelo erro mas o satélite é o Aqua.

Hoje, o satélite Terra obteve esta imagem pelas 11:25 utc:






É intrigante aquele fino arco nebuloso (ou será fumo?) a sul da Nazaré e que se prolonga até quase Peniche.
Claro que pode estar associado à nebulosidade baixa perto da costa, mesmo assim o destaque é curioso.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 15:10)

Interessante o efeito orográfico dos Pirinéus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2015 às 15:46)

Acabei de encontrar esta imagem no Facebook e na descrição falava que era da NASA
Alguém sabe a fonte desta imagem e se é real? É que se for é mesmo espantosa!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2015 às 16:01)

Esta imagem já aqui foi discutida:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/imagens-de-satelite-interessantes.3031/page-13#post-471093 (e página anterior)


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2015 às 13:45)

Nada de invulgar, mas é sempre bonito de se ver


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 00:20)

"Cardume de peixinhos" ao largo da costa da região oeste 







A nortada nem sempre produz os mesmos padrões no cobertor de nuvens baixas.

As praias do oeste podem passar um Julho ou um verão inteiro com manhãs de nevoeiro ou até nubladas todo o dia. Bem me lembro em criança de ir para a Praia Grande todo vestido , um mês seguido!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 16:05)

Vórtice na nebulosidade baixa em frente à barra de Aveiro. Satélite Terra hoje, às 11:10 utc.
Produziu uma aberta sobre o litoral para os sortudos que estavam nas praias daquela zona.


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2015 às 20:30)

Como não há satélites que disponibilizem imagens da Terra em cor real, com pouco desfasamento e com grande detalhe, aqui deixo algumas (tirada a cada 30 mins).

Visão geral:






Com mais pormenor:


----------



## JTavares (17 Jul 2015 às 23:48)

Orion disse:


> Como não há satélites que disponibilizem imagens da Terra em cor real


Porquê? Acontece o mesmo com os rovers em Marte e gostava de saber a razao. Espero que não seja tudo hoax.


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2015 às 00:12)

JTavares disse:


> Porquê? Acontece o mesmo com os rovers em Marte e gostava de saber a razao. Espero que não seja tudo hoax.



Na versão gratuita do Eumetsat as imagens com cor natural têm 1 hora de diferença. Os japoneses, apesar de falidos, até disponibilizam muita informação.

Quanto a Marte, geralmente são imagens com muito tratamento. Aliado a isso, há a distância. Por fim, não vejo a utilidade da NASA gastar elevados recursos para disponibilizar imagens não urgentes, e muito menos relevantes, como são as de Marte.


----------



## camrov8 (18 Jul 2015 às 01:58)

Orion disse:


> Na versão gratuita do Eumetsat as imagens com cor natural têm 1 hora de diferença. Os japoneses, apesar de falidos, até disponibilizam muita informação.
> 
> Quanto a Marte, geralmente são imagens com muito tratamento. Aliado a isso, há a distância. Por fim, não vejo a utilidade da NASA gastar elevados recursos para disponibilizar imagens não urgentes, e muito menos relevantes, como são as de Marte.


 
A resposta é facil as maquinas a bordo dos  satélites e sondas só capturam a preto e branco, as cores são dadas pelo uso de filtros rgb e as vezes de outras cores. A explicação é simples um ccd só a preto e branco tem melhor resolução é mais rapido e poupa energia, um ccd de 8mgpx a preto e branco só tem de ser sensivel a luz, um a cores tem de ter sensores para as cores logo menos resolução


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2015 às 17:13)

Esta imagem da Eumetsat tem uma hora e poucos minutos, 15z de hoje (16h de PT continental, 15h nos Açores)


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2015 às 21:54)

Dia de muita "palha" atmosférica, nas próximas horas deve ficar mais interessante, mas ainda assim fotogénica para colocar aqui:
Reparem como as nuvens altas passam a grande velocidade sobre a convecção fraca no norte, e depois quando nos locais em que esta é mais intensa (Salamanca), os topos "embarcam" nesse fluxo em altura.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2015 às 18:27)

First image of Earth captured at 10:00 UTC by the Spinning Enhanced Visible and Infrared Imager (SEVIRI) instrument on MSG-4.

Europe’s latest geostationary weather satellite, launched on 15 July, is performing well and is on its way to becoming fully operational when needed after six months of commissioning.

The first image is a joint achievement by ESA, EUMETSAT, and the European space industry.

Image free to use, providing the following attribution statement is displayed "Copyright: 2015 EUMETSAT"

https://www.flickr.com/photos/eumetsat/19667653813/


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2015 às 16:04)

A _arte_ do nevoeiro costeiro nas formas variadas que assume nunca deixa de nos espantar:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2015 às 23:50)

StormRic disse:


> A _arte_ do nevoeiro costeiro nas formas variadas que assume nunca deixa de nos espantar:


Olha podes me dizer onde vais buscar essas imagens dos satélites Terra e Aqua? É que procuro e não encontro...


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 03:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Olha podes me dizer onde vais buscar essas imagens dos satélites Terra e Aqua? É que procuro e não encontro...



Clica na imagem. 

Mas nesta página ainda é mais interessante:

EODIS Worldview


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2015 às 15:25)

StormRic disse:


> Clica na imagem.
> 
> Mas nesta página ainda é mais interessante:
> 
> EODIS Worldview


Obrigado!! Sabes onde posso saber as horas das imagens? 
Há agora uma imagem do satélite Terra onde está a chegar poeira ao sul, lindo!


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2015 às 19:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Obrigado!! Sabes onde posso saber as horas das imagens?



Cllica na imagem da mensagem anterior ou acede às imagens da nossa região através desta ligação e escolhe uma das imagens (os botões next e prev mudam de dia):

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015219


Na página com uma só imagem grande, por baixo da linha de separação do cabeçalho, do lado esquerdo, há uma ligação que diz:

Display metadata (including time of input data)


Aparece uma página sem imagens e apenas com uma lista de horas. Clica numa delas e aparece uma nova janela. Usa os botões next e prev para ir mudando de hora até encontrares a imagem original de onde terá sido construída a imagem rectificada da perspectiva.

A razão porque não é indicada logo a hora em cada imagem rectificada é porque se trata de um mosaico composto por imagens obtidas em diferentes alturas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2015 às 19:37)

Aqui pode-se ver o grande incêndio da Sierra de Gata, com uma coluna de fumo gigantesca, mais os fogos acima do Porto. 
A sul pode-se vislumbrar a cauda da linha de instabilidade que percorre toda a Península Ibérica


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2015 às 20:07)

Por aqui ainda paira bastante fumo no ar, graças àquele incêndio Próximo do Gerês.


Alguém sabe o que aconteceu à secção da página do ANPC onde se via a informação dos incêndios? Dava mesmo muito jeito.


----------



## CptRena (8 Ago 2015 às 20:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui ainda paira bastante fumo no ar, graças àquele incêndio Próximo do Gerês.
> 
> 
> Alguém sabe o que aconteceu à secção da página do ANPC onde se via a informação dos incêndios? Dava mesmo muito jeito.




Sofreu algumas alterações.
Siga para este post onde está explicado como proceder.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2015 às 20:55)

CptRena disse:


> Sofreu algumas alterações.
> Siga para este post onde está explicado como proceder.


Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2015 às 21:02)

> *PRIMEIRA IMAGEM DO SATÉLITE METEOROLÓGICO EUROPEU, MSG-4*
> 2015-08-17 (IPMA)
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/images.news/MSG4_FirstImage_lowRes2.jpg (Imagem super-grande)


----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2015 às 17:57)




----------



## Orion (19 Ago 2015 às 17:59)




----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 22:16)

Orion disse:


>



Estes vídeos também devem ficar nos resumos do mês. Velocidade 2x permite apreciar melhor o movimento, na minha opinião, além de HD e écran completo.
Penso que podiam ter inserido as imagens IR durante o período nocturno.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Ago 2015 às 06:01)

Um Portugal dentro de outro Portugal...

Imagem de ontem, 21 agosto, pelas 12h:


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 17:06)

Fred com o centro a oeste-sudoeste da ilha de Boavista, visto pelo satélite Terra:


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Última imagem de Agosto do Aqua sobre o continente. Dois curiosos vórtices, o padrão celular de cumulus mediocris ou congestus, algumas células totalmente desenvolvidas com destaque para a célula de Coimbra.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Alinhamento de ciclones tropicais no Pacífico

*4 de Agosto de 2014*

*




NOAA's GOES-West satellite captured this image of a very active Eastern and Central Pacific, hosting three tropical cyclones (from left to right) Genevieve, Iselle and Julio.
Image Credit: NASA/NOAA GOES Project
*

*1 de Setembro de 2015*

*




NASA Goddard - Four Tropical Cyclones Across the Entire Pacific Ocean 

This GOES-West satellite image shows four tropical cyclones in the North Western, Central and Eastern Pacific Ocean on September 1, 2015. In the Western Pacific (far left) is Typhoon Kilo. Moving east (to the right) into the Central Pacific is Hurricane Ignacio (just east of Hawaii), and Hurricane Jimena. The eastern-most storm is Tropical Depression 14E in the Eastern Pacific.
Credit: NASA/NOAA GOES Project*


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Vórtice de nuvens baixas hoje ao largo de Aveiro , mais destacado na imagem do satélite Terra ( esquerda )


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Set 2015 às 00:25)

Imagem de ontem captada pelo satélite Aqua, nebulosidade alta no centro / sul, série de cumulus praticamente todos tipo Mediocris e uma corda de nevoeiro agarrado à Figueira da Foz:





Ainda sobre as nuvens altas, parece qua eram bastante espessas ... fui procurar uma estação da zona onde por esta hora (15h) estava a limpar o céu.

O gráfico da radiação solar da estação Vale do Cortiço, Santarém. Considerável o aumento de radiação nesse momento 





Alguém tirou fotos?


----------



## vamm (7 Set 2015 às 19:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Um Portugal dentro de outro Portugal...
> 
> Imagem de ontem, 21 agosto, pelas 12h:



@StormRic  olha uma prova do que eu te falei no outro dia no Seguimento do Sul


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2015 às 00:57)

ATLÂNTICO NORTE: Ciclogénese explosiva
Variação da pressão atmosférica no centro da depressão
07.09.2015_00h00UTC = 1007 hPa
07.09.2015_06h00UTC = 1001 hPa
07.09.2015_12h00UTC = 995 hPa
07.09.2015_18h00UTC = 984 hPa
08.09.2015_00h00UTC = 978 hPa










Fonte: ImapWeather


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Set 2015 às 14:11)

Composição de várias imagens satélite do EUMETSAT:






É uma pena a imagem não cobrir a depressão na totalidade , o seu centro está mais para Noroeste, mas como não existe um segmento de satélite a oeste de Portugal , ou seja ,para os Açores.. não se consegue melhor.

O que estava a tentar dizer era isto:




Link: http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/index.htm


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2015 às 15:38)

Ontem às 18h00 UTC (com menor ampliação para apanhar os Açores e a Madeira):






"CopyRight Eumetsat 2015"


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2015 às 17:48)

Tudo, incrivelmente, branco!! Tudo, menos ali o Sudeste algarvio


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2015 às 17:54)

Imagem de satélite do satélite(lol) Aqua
Uma invasão de cumulus, que tem proporcionado aguaceiros, pela península ibérica e repare-se na frente(talvez já em dissipação) que ainda afeta o algarve.




http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015259.aqua.500m


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2015 às 22:50)

Satélite Aqua hoje às 14:30h 

Nevoeiro na faixa costeira deste Caminha até ao Cabo da Roca, nesta altura também cresciam alguns Cumulus no interior, o mais desenvolvido situava-se na Serra de São Mamede :


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 16:44)

O núcleo é claramente visível a sudoeste de S. Miguel:


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 16:51)

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=ARM_Azores


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2015 às 20:56)

Instabilidade de hoje, animação SAT de parte da tarde

(clicar p/aumentar, 4MB)


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2015 às 22:32)

Vince disse:


> Instabilidade de hoje, animação SAT de parte da tarde
> 
> (clicar p/aumentar, 4MB)


Para mim o melhor dia de convecção no país


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 22:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Para mim o melhor dia de convecção no país


Para mim foi dia 15 de Abril



Cliquem para aumentar


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2015 às 23:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para mim foi dia 15 de Abril
> 
> 
> 
> Cliquem para aumentar


Ai que fiquei indeciso...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 23:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ai que fiquei indeciso...


Ahaha. Foi a última vez que trovejou em lisboa! Estas células eram muito mais ativas, em relação a trovoadas, e eram bem mais rápidas no seu deslocamento. Bons tempos...


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2015 às 20:30)

A depressão no Mediterrâneo (que tem vindo a ser acompanhadas no tópico Europa) é daquelas híbridas que por vezes acontecem, aka, Medicane ou perto disso.
Com convecção no centro com grandes torres, mas entretanto diminuiu a intensidade da convecção.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2015 às 17:53)

Vórtice de superfície no interior da depressão isolada (cutoff) que andou vários dias nos Açores. Imagem de ontem.
Nos últimos dias havia alguma (baixa) possibilidade de ocorrer algo parecido com a génese bastante rara da Tempestade Tropical Grace em 2009, formar-se uma pequena depressão tropical no seio duma extra-tropical em final de vida, mas tal acabou por não acontecer.






Info via Cazatormentas


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 16:36)

Reparem na poeirada que vem do deserto do Saara! Toca a lavar os carros 
Imagem do Satélite Terra:




http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015277.terra.500m


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2015 às 20:08)

Um "filme" do dia de hoje, satélite visível


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 19:12)

Os europeus ganham na categoria das opções disponibilizadas. Os australianos ganham na categoria da definição (dá para mover a imagem ao mesmo tempo que a animação está ativada). A ferramenta da Eumetsat ainda precisa de muito melhoramento (e preferencialmente um menor desfasamento).

http://eumetview.eumetsat.int/mapviewer/

http://satview.bom.gov.au/


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2015 às 19:00)

Captada hoje às 17h00 UTC:







CopyRight Eumetsat 2015

Uma massa de ar com origem primária no arctico percorre toda a Europa Ocidental e contorna a Península Ibérica, deixando isolado um núcleo depressionário sobre a Península Ibérica.


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2015 às 21:03)

Vídeo do dia de hoje, satélite visível. Bastante fotogénico.


O ex.ciclone tropical Joaquin, pequena baixa pressão fraca que restou, mas desde ontem "vitaminada" com um cavado de norte (que afinal o empurrou para aqui) e que agora se estende para Nordeste/Europa continental. O "jaquinzinho" parecia insignificante, mas parece que ajudou a trazer precipitação digna desse nome a algumas regiões sul de Portugal continental que já não a via há imensos meses, funcionando como atractor do cavado/jet e isolando por aqui baixas pressões algum tempo.
E talvez esteja mesmo a contribuir também para aguentar por aqui baixas pressões (relativas) de forma a que daqui a uns dias se estabeleça uma ponte/circulação a sul do Jet, e que a próxima cutoff prevista para os Açores acabe por deslizar para leste em vez de ficar bloqueada próximo dos Açores.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2015 às 21:38)

Para mais tarde recordar, o "olho" do já idoso Joaquim sobre Portugal continental:




http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015285.terra.1km


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Vince disse:


> Vídeo do dia de hoje, satélite visível. Bastante fotogénico.
> 
> 
> O ex.ciclone tropical Joaquin, pequena baixa pressão fraca que restou, mas desde ontem "vitaminada" com um cavado de norte (que afinal o empurrou para aqui) e que agora se estende para Nordeste/Europa continental. O "jaquinzinho" parecia insignificante, mas parece que ajudou a trazer precipitação digna desse nome a algumas regiões sul de Portugal continental que já não a via há imensos meses, funcionando como atractor do cavado/jet e isolando por aqui baixas pressões algum tempo.
> E talvez esteja mesmo a contribuir também para aguentar por aqui baixas pressões (relativas) de forma a que daqui a uns dias se estabeleça uma ponte/circulação a sul do Jet, e que a próxima cutoff prevista para os Açores acabe por deslizar para leste em vez de ficar bloqueada próximo dos Açores.






João Pedro disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar, o "olho" do já idoso Joaquim sobre Portugal continental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida um evento que nunca vi na minha tenra idade, para guardar e recordar! Se calhar daqui a uma semana temos um monstro ainda pior...


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2015 às 00:33)

Não é assim tão fora do vulgar nalguns Outonos.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2015 às 15:34)

A depressão que vai afetar, especialmente, a metade sul do país, já atingiu a Madeira.




http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=NAfrica_1_02.2015288.terra.1km


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2015 às 15:36)

Um braço dessa depressão atingiu a Madeira, o Centro ainda está a Oeste... mas muito bonita imagem


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2015 às 15:39)

miguel disse:


> Um braço dessa depressão atingiu a Madeira, o Centro ainda está a Oeste... mas muito bonita imagem


Sim, eu sei. Mas já está interessante


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Imagens das 19 horas de Portugal Continental. As duas depressões são bem visiveis, uma com massa de ar mais quente (próximo da Madeira) e a outra mais fria (a norte). Vamos ver no que dá o "casamento"


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2015 às 20:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Imagens das 19 horas de Portugal Continental. As duas depressões são bem visiveis, uma com massa de ar mais quente (próximo da Madeira) e a outra mais fria (a norte). Vamos ver no que dá o "casamento"


Gostava de saber se este tipo de situações são comuns? 

Para além de que a depressão pode "sobreviver" até ao final de Outubro com a anomalia da temperatura do mar...


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2015 às 09:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Gostava de saber se este tipo de situações são comuns?



Off-Topic: @guisilva5000 creio que o @Orion, o @StormRic ou o @stormy poderão responder melhor a essa questão


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 09:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @guisilva5000 creio que o @Orion, o @StormRic ou o @stormy poderão responder melhor a essa questão



Na minha opinião não são incomuns, talvez ocorra em média todos os anos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2015 às 16:55)

StormRic disse:


> Na minha opinião não são incomuns, talvez ocorra em média todos os anos.


Hm não sabia, achei a situação interessante


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2015 às 09:35)

Imagens de satélite das últimas horas:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (17 Out 2015 às 10:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Imagens de satélite das últimas horas:


Nem quero imaginar os estragos que seriam se ela estivesse mais deslocada para E.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 16:43)

Muito interessante o "olho" que se formou 





http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=AERONET_Cabo_da_Roca.2015290.terra.1km


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2015 às 19:35)

Animação do dia, canal visível.


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2015 às 03:00)

Um gancho quase perfeito ali a "rasar" o litoral Lisboeta. Um pouco mais para a direita e tínhamos talvez algo parecido ou igual ao Gong.


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Baja con tintes subtropicales cerca del Cabo San Vicente y Vórtice Convectivo de Mesoescala (VCM) en el entorno de Valencia con "aparente" intento de formación de Medicane (algo que no ocurre):











Animación:


----------



## 1337 (19 Out 2015 às 15:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Imagens de satélite das últimas horas:


Já tentei procurar este satélite no site do IPMA e não faço ideia onde está, alguém me pode ajudar sff?


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2015 às 16:05)

1337 disse:


> Já tentei procurar este satélite no site do IPMA e não faço ideia onde está, alguém me pode ajudar sff?



Quando entrares no tópico 'espaço', das imagens de satélite, clica no 'MSG-10.8 nuvens altas/frias'. O infravermelho colorido desaparece e fica o visível.

Clicar no 'compósito massas de ar' faz com que apareça, ou desapareça, o compósito RGB do mesmo nome... massas de ar.


----------



## 1337 (19 Out 2015 às 16:08)

Orion disse:


> Quando entrares no tópico 'espaço', das imagens de satélite, clica no 'MSG-10.8 nuvens altas/frias'. O infravermelho colorido desaparece e fica o visível.
> 
> Clicar no 'compósito massar de ar' faz com que apareça, ou desapareça, o compósito RGB do mesmo nome... massas de ar.


Não me deixa seleccionar essa opção, não sei porquê :/


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2015 às 16:10)

1337 disse:


> Não me deixa seleccionar essa opção, não sei porquê :/



_Flash_ desatualizado? Já experimentaste noutro navegador?


----------



## 1337 (19 Out 2015 às 16:12)

Orion disse:


> _Flash_ desatualizado? Já experimentaste noutro navegador?


Não sei, uso o Chrome...


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2015 às 16:16)

1337 disse:


> Não sei, uso o Chrome...



Vê se está atualizado.

3 tracinhos horizontais no canto superior direito, clica no 'ajuda e acerca de', e clica no 'Acerca do Google Chrome'. Se estiver desatualizado vai aparecer uma indicação nesse sentido.

Paralelamente experimenta o site do IPMA no I. Explorer.


----------



## Angelstorm (19 Out 2015 às 16:31)

Estás a ver neste link?
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/index.jsp


----------



## 1337 (19 Out 2015 às 17:14)

Angelstorm disse:


> Estás a ver neste link?
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/index.jsp


Neste momento o site do IPMA até nem me abre correctamente, está tipo "bugado", é só a mim?


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2015 às 22:01)

1337 disse:


> Neste momento o site do IPMA até nem me abre correctamente, está tipo "bugado", é só a mim?



Não, o mesmo aqui. Deve estar sobrecarregado.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2015 às 19:03)

> NASA launched a new website Monday so the world can see images of the full, sunlit side of the Earth every day. The images are taken by a NASA camera one million miles away on the Deep Space Climate Observatory (DSCOVR), a partnership between NASA, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) and the U.S. Air Force.
> 
> Once a day NASA will post at least a dozen new color images of Earth acquired from 12 to 36 hours earlier by NASA's Earth Polychromatic Imaging Camera (EPIC). Each daily sequence of images will show the Earth as it rotates, thus revealing the whole globe over the course of a day. The new website also features an archive of EPIC images searchable by date and continent.



http://phys.org/news/2015-10-daily-...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter

----

http://epic.gsfc.nasa.gov/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2015 às 19:36)

Vórtice e frente oclusa associada, hoje no Sul de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2015 às 18:03)

Compilação das imagens de satélite (airmass) dos dias 14 a 21 de Outubro.


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 10:11)

Preciosa


----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2015 às 17:21)

Ahí debajo está la Península Ibérica... vía MODIS

Satélite Terra: 






Satélite Aqua:


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2015 às 00:35)

*Earth from Space: Portuguese wonders *


*Earth from Space: Lisbon *


*Earth from Space: Lagoon of tears *


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2015 às 21:14)

Nevoeiro muito denso no Reino Unido.
Imagem do Satélite Aqua, de ontem:




Fonte: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=United_Kingdom_Ireland.2015306.aqua.1km


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Nov 2015 às 23:56)

Finalmente tudo verde 
03/07/2015




Hoje(09/11/2015)


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2015 às 01:21)

Fantástica comparação! O que fazem umas "chuvitas".


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Nov 2015 às 09:54)

Mas nota-se perfeitamente que no baixo-alentejo a chuva não foi suficiente...


----------



## vamm (10 Nov 2015 às 10:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Finalmente tudo verde
> 03/07/2015
> 
> 
> ...



Até dá gosto ver isto assim! É engraçado ver a barreira que as serras criam.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2015 às 00:22)

jotajota disse:


> Mas nota-se perfeitamente que no baixo-alentejo a chuva não foi suficiente...



É verdade. Não esperava que a situação fosse tão flagrantemente detectável desta maneira. Correlação _seca/menos verde_ notável. É a tal zona que recebeu menos chuva em Outubro e assim continuou em Novembro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2015 às 00:48)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro na bacia hidrográfica do Douro:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Nov 2015 às 23:57)

Deixo aqui duas imagens de satélite de há um ano atrás e do dia de hoje (19/11). Nota-se bem a pouca neve nos Pirenéus...
19/11/2014




19/11/2015


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2015 às 00:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deixo aqui duas imagens de satélite do dia de hoje(19/11) e de há um ano atrás. Nota-se bem a pouca neve nos Pirenéus...
> 19/11/2014
> 
> 
> ...



E também a falta de animação por cá, que por esta altura não faltava, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2015 às 00:08)

Ruipedroo disse:


> E também a falta de animação por cá, que por esta altura não faltava, pelo menos por aqui.


Pois é! Eram frentes atrás de frentes 
O único problema é que depois disto veio o AA estragar tudo 
Por mim o AA pode vir agora para depois termos um inverno decente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2015 às 00:17)

Pois, mas infelizmente não é garantido que por termos AA neste momento ele se vá embora no inverno, mas pronto, vamos acreditar que sim.


Eu cá ainda estou à espera de um inverno ao estilo 08/09 ou 09/10, dois invernos seguidos mesmo muito bons, principalmente o segundo. Frio, tempestades umas atrás das outras e neve. Um sonho.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2015 às 00:44)

Saudades de ver o país cheio de instabilidade 
Lisboa debaixo de uma célula com overshooting top e tudo!
17/09/2014





Fonte: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=AERONET_Caceres.2014260.terra.500m


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Nov 2015 às 01:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Saudades de ver o país cheio de instabilidade
> Lisboa debaixo de uma célula com overshooting top e tudo!
> 17/09/2014
> 
> ...



Belo dia esse. Ao início da tarde tive que fugir para dentro de casa pois estavam a cair bombas literalmente na zona onde moro. 


Aliás, todo esse mês foi épico.


Na altura até contei os dias de trovoadas seguidos que tive, acho que foram sete.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2015 às 01:54)

Massa de ar frio que nos vai atingir a partir de amanhã a espreitar no Norte, com um gradiente acentuadíssimo na temperatura entre a frente e a traseira da massa nebulosa.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2015 às 00:20)

Imagem de satélite do dia 23:




Será que a mancha branca é a Serra da Estrela? Será neve? 




Fonte: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=AERONET_Cabo_da_Roca.2015327.aqua.1km


----------



## Pek (25 Nov 2015 às 01:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Imagem de satélite do dia 23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, es la Serra da Estrela y efectivamente es nieve. Aquí tienes una captura del mismo día de todo el Sistema Central






Sectores a grandes rasgos del Sistema Central:






Resaltada la nieve en rojo para distinguirla con más facilidad de la nubosidad. Cierto es que esas bandas de color suelen minimizar en exceso la cobertura nivosa en zonas oscuras y boscosas, pero en este caso, para hacernos una idea, sirve


----------



## Quercus Pyrenaica (25 Nov 2015 às 22:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Eu cá ainda estou à espera de um inverno ao estilo 08/09 ou 09/10, dois invernos seguidos mesmo muito bons, principalmente o segundo. Frio, tempestades umas atrás das outras e neve. Um sonho.



Meteo louco


----------



## Thomar (27 Nov 2015 às 15:16)

Já viram aquela bolsa de ar frio sobre o sotavento algarvio?!...






EDIT: Fonte http://www.ipma.pt/pt/espaco/msg/index.jsp


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2015 às 18:37)

Fuente: MODIS

Muy destacable la superficie nevada de los Pirineos en comparación a las restantes cordilleras ibéricas, muy afectadas por las altas temperaturas y la precipitación líquida (en algunas de ellas) que ha hecho prácticamente desaparecer la nieve o verla muy disminuida.
También destacables las grandes manchas marrones de grandes zonas del Sistema Central, Sistema Ibérico, Montes de  León, Montes Vascos, vertiente sur de Cordillera Cantábrica, etc. ocupadas por los bosques de hoja caduca que están ahora sin hojas y que no ven sustituido su verde habitual por el verde de la hierba al estar ésta "quemada" por las heladas.
Precisamente las zonas con praderas más verdes o de verde intenso son aquellas donde las heladas han sido casi inexistentes hasta la fecha. Por ejemplo, Cáceres, Alentejo, Menorca, etc.
Y las nieblas del Valle del Duero/Douro, algunos valles gallegos, el Bierzo y el Alto Ebro.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 08:48)

Pek disse:


> Fuente: MODIS
> 
> Muy destacable la superficie nevada de los Pirineos en comparación a las restantes cordilleras ibéricas, muy afectadas por las altas temperaturas y la precipitación líquida (en algunas de ellas) que ha hecho prácticamente desaparecer la nieve o verla muy disminuida.
> También destacables las grandes manchas marrones de grandes zonas del Sistema Central, Sistema Ibérico, Montes de  León, Montes Vascos, vertiente sur de Cordillera Cantábrica, etc. ocupadas por los bosques de hoja caduca que están ahora sin hojas y que no ven sustituido su verde habitual por el verde de la hierba al estar ésta "quemada" por las heladas.
> ...



 muito interessante a análise e a imagem.

Acrescento a ausência de neve no território português, a que existiu na Estrela já terá desaparecido quase totalmente, e a mancha central do Baixo Alentejo onde nem mesmo a erva renasceu o suficiente para tornar a paisagem minimamente verde, consequência da manutenção da seca nessa região e que terá voltado a agravar-se em Novembro.


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

Imagen de la mitad norte ibérica con las nieblas engelantes (generadoras de cencellada) del Valle del Duero/Douro y otras de los valles del Miño/Minho, Sil, Navia, Alto y Bajo Ebro, valles cantábricos... También muy visibles las nieves pirenaicas, la Cordillera Cantábrica con mucha menos superficie nevada que los Pirineos (especialmente destacados los Picos de Europa) y algunos macizos nevados del Sistema Ibérico Norte (Sierra de la Demanda, Picos de Urbión, Moncayo...) y del Sistema Central (Peñalara y Pico del Lobo). Sorprende la escasísima nieve de una zona tradicionalmente abundante en el blanco elemento: la Sierra de Gredos. También destacables las zonas marrones ocupadas por los bosques de hoja caduca que ayer comentábamos, las zonas "quemadas" por las heladas de la meseta central tradicionalmente ocupadas por cultivos cerealistas aún sin desarrollar, los baldíos deforestados de los Monegros en el valle del Ebro y la nubosidad que penetra por las costas de Figueira da Foz, Aveiro o Porto hacia el interior.






Fuente: MODIS


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2015 às 01:51)

Day 249. Portugal and Spain all aglow after dark. Good night from the International Space Station! ‪#‎YearInSpace‬






*NASA Astronaut Scott Kelly*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2015 às 21:09)

Nuvem de fumo da erupção do vulcão Etna vista do espaço:








Fonte:
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=AERONET_ETNA.2015338.terra.250m


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2015 às 21:02)

Uma "injeção" de ar frio no Atlântico.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 15:23)




----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2015 às 17:14)

Hoje é que foi mesmo a valer!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2015 às 01:04)

Descobri a imagem de satélite mais épica de sempre!! (Pelo menos para mim ) Portugal cheio de neve!! Foi quando nevou a cotas super baixas e até Lisboa e o Algarve foram surpreendidos. Bons tempos! Até as serras algarvias com neve pah!!! 
Data: 30/01/2006




Fonte: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=fas&subset=Europe_3_01.2006030.terra.1km


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2015 às 01:34)

É uma imagem bonita e memorável, mas também revela más memórias.
Se vires a mesma imagem na versão das bandas 7-2-1, além da neve de boa memória caída na véspera, também vês as imensas cicatrizes deixadas pelos incêndios florestais de 2005 no norte e centro do país. Se não estou em erro foi o 2º pior ano de sempre, um ano que foi muito seco e devastador a nível de incêndios.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2015 às 12:39)

Vince disse:


> É uma imagem bonita e memorável, mas também revela más memórias.
> Se vires a mesma imagem na versão das bandas 7-2-1, além da neve de boa memória caída na véspera, também vês as imensas cicatrizes deixadas pelos incêndios florestais de 2005 no norte e centro do país. Se não estou em erro foi o 2º pior ano de sempre, um ano que foi muito seco e devastador a nível de incêndios.


Só tinha 5 anos nesta altura e não me lembro lá muito bem desses incêndios, mas com certeza deve ter sido muito mau! Aquela mancha na serra da estrela até assusta


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2015 às 01:32)

Enquanto não chega alguma ação vou publicando algumas imagens de satélite interessantes, como esta. Uma super célula mesmo por cima de Lisboa (cidade).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



É um caso intrigante, pois esta super célula é a junção de uma super célula, que se formou em Oeiras e progrediu para Este, e uma célula, digamos, normal, que se formou no estuário do Tejo e que progrediu para sul. O mais interessante é que se juntaram mesmo por cima da cidade de Lisboa. 
Nota-se bem, na imagem de satélite, o momento em que ambas as células se fundem.




Fontes:
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Spain.2008292.aqua.1km
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/fenomenos.meteo/index.jsp?page=sc.casestudy.xml


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Dez 2015 às 12:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só tinha 5 anos nesta altura e não me lembro lá muito bem desses incêndios, mas com certeza deve ter sido muito mau! Aquela mancha na serra da estrela até assusta



Off-Topic; Foi um ano péssimo, pois 2005 e 2003 foram anos terríveis para as florestas portuguesas. Nesse ano, por questão de meia hora, não fiquei retido na A1 com vários incêndios em Albergaria e em Pombal. Passei por uma Espace a arder à beira da autoestrada...

Essa imagem, como diz o Vince, tem tanto de belo como de sinistro... Ahhh e é muito interessante ver que na zona mais alta do Alentejo quase não nevou, enquanto em cotas muito baixas do Alentejo Central, Estremadura, Algarve e Andaluzia espanhola. A dispersão de precipitação nesse dia foi algo estranha e daria um bom artigo de estudo para quem se dedica à Meteorologia.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2015 às 13:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Descobri a imagem de satélite mais épica de sempre!! (Pelo menos para mim ) Portugal cheio de neve!! Foi quando nevou a cotas super baixas e até Lisboa e o Algarve foram surpreendidos. Bons tempos! Até as serras algarvias com neve pah!!!
> Data: 30/01/2006
> 
> 
> ...



Dia memorável, ainda deu para fazer umas bolas, da neve que estava acumulada  nas mesas do pequeno parque de merendas junto à Peninha.
Nevava com alguma intensidade,  a temperatura rondava os -1  graus.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2015 às 16:20)

A linha de instabilidade de ontem:






Editei a imagem pois a original está superexposta.

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=fas&subset=Europe_3_01&date=12/28/2015


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2015 às 18:23)

Este portal oferece um _loop_ diário sobre diversos eventos meteorológicos na Ásia, que é abrangida pelo satélite japonês Himawari-8:

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_of_the_day.asp


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2015 às 20:56)

Vamos lá ver se em 2016 temos mais trovoadas do que este ano.
Deixo aqui esta imagem do dia 23 de Junho de 2014 às 17h da tarde:


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 18:40)

Ciclone Ula


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2016 às 10:14)

Pós-frontal de ontem nas imagens captadas pelos satélites Terra e Aqua da NASA:


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2016 às 18:32)

*Active wildfires and pyro Cbs in SW Australia *

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram.../20160107000000/video/20160107000000_fire.gif


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2016 às 22:16)

As últimas chuvas têm sido milagrosas para o baixo alentejo, e já se nota lá do espaço. 
Incrível como num espaço de menos de 2 meses muita coisa muda...
Tudo verdinho!
18/11/2015




12/01/2016




Fontes:
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015322.terra.250m
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2016012.terra.250m


----------



## dopedagain (12 Jan 2016 às 22:19)

Pequeno offtopic: Sempre tive curiosidade em ter acesso a imagens de satélite em tempo real, ou com o mínimo de atraso possível! mas com boa definição gráfica e com um zoom potente ao nivel do google earth, dava me imenso jeito para observar se certos trilhos ( desconhecidos ) se encontram em bom estado para fazer BTT, se alguém me ajudasse agradecia


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2016 às 22:59)

dopedagain disse:


> Pequeno offtopic: Sempre tive curiosidade em ter acesso a imagens de satélite em tempo real, ou com o mínimo de atraso possível! mas com boa definição gráfica e com um zoom potente ao nivel do google earth, dava me imenso jeito para observar se certos trilhos ( desconhecidos ) se encontram em bom estado para fazer BTT, se alguém me ajudasse agradecia


muito difícil o que pedes basicamente em "directo" só os estados para o publico é dificil as de borla são muito antigas e as novas pagam-se


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 15:45)

Duas imagens divulgadas pela Eumetsat












Na 1ª, composta, alguém se esqueceu da Europa


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2016 às 16:04)

A 2ª está fantástica Vince, ver um rapazinho destes a passear ali por aquelas águas nesta altura do ano é de facto curioso,  realmente temos ali um "bonito" oceano por cima do Continente Africano .


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 16:11)

Cá está o nosso amigo "Alex" visto pelo Satélite Terra :




Fonte: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=NAfrica_1_01.2016014.terra.250m


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2016 às 16:13)

Com a resolução máxima, Satélite Terra, 13:00 UTC


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 15:16)

Como gosto muito de comparações entre imagens de satélite, aqui vai:
10/01/2015




16/01/2016




O inverno de 2015 foi bastante seco e nota-se bem comparando com este ano.
Nem o norte escapou da secura.
Já neste início de 2016, a chuva, apesar de ser mal distribuída (sendo o norte mais beneficiado) as regiões do país encontram-se com bastantes zonas verdes. Em comparação com 2015, a situação este ano encontra-se bem melhor.
Fontes:
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015009.terra.1km
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2016016.terra.1km


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2016 às 18:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como gosto muito de comparações entre imagens de satélite, aqui vai:
> 10/01/2015
> 
> 
> ...



Se ve muy bien en la última imagen la amplia superficie nevada que presentaba el tercio norte peninsular hoy, afectando también a diversas capitales de provincia:






Zonas más intensamente nevadas resaltadas en azul:


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2016 às 01:10)

No son imágenes de satélite pero son curiosas, la Península Ibérica y el Mediterráneo Occidental fotografiados la pasada noche por los astronautas de la Estación Espacial Internacional y las mismas imágenes etiquetadas por el austríaco Peter Caltner:

Baleares y el Mediterráneo Occidental:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/StationCDRKelly

Con etiquetas y nombres:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/PC0101

Hay algunos errores de identificación en la región de Túnez y Libia:

- La etiqueta de Sfax en realidad corresponde a la conurbación de Susa y Monastir
- La etiqueta de Trípoli en realidad corresponde a la ciudad de Sfax.
- La etiqueta de Benghazi en realidad corresponde a la ciudad de Trípoli

Y ésta, os suena? 






Fuente: https://twitter.com/astro_tim

Y si la damos la vuelta y le ponemos etiquetas? 






Fuente: https://twitter.com/PC0101

Tiene algún pequeño error (como señalar como Burgos el area metropolitana de Bilbao, indicar como Gibraltar a la ciudad de Algeciras o la de Jerez como Cádiz por ejemplo) pero más o menos está bien

Extra: Madrid hoy desde la EEI






Se ven perfectamente el Estadio Vicente Calderón, el Santiago Bernabeu, el Palacio Real y sus jardines, el Retiro, etc.

Fuente: https://twitter.com/Ryazanskiy_ISS


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2016 às 03:11)

Advección de aire sahariano en el entorno de Cabo Verde y Canarias (hacer clic sobre la imagen para ver a gran tamaño)






Fuente: MODIS Subsets


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

Deixo aqui esta imagem de satélite de hoje.
Uma formação nebulosa extensa, algo "bizarra", que vem ao encontro das Ilhas Britânicas.
A sua origem, aparentemente, tem a ver com a depressão que deu a tempestade de neve na zona E\NE dos EUA esta semana.







*Deixo aqui mais em pormenor a mancha nebulosa em questão.
Parece ameaçadora...







Mas que monstro que ali vem...*


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2016 às 00:55)

Meteo Europe

A typical transverse cloud band within cirrus clouds is visible over Iberian Peninsula currently on satellite, extending the country with 100 of km's.
A sharp boundary of the clouds lies along the border which differentiates the warmer and cooler airmass within the jets core.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

Imagem obtida pelo satélite Suomi sobre o oceano Antártico, no dia 13 de Janeiro de 2016. É visível a distribuição das correntes e do fitoplâncton, os eddies, o gelo da Antártida, e, claro, a cobertura das nuvens.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2016 às 17:23)

Serra da Estrela, Alvão, Marão, entre outras, cheias de neve.
Imagem do satélite Aqua:


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Serra da Estrela, Alvão, Marão, entre outras, cheias de neve.
> Imagem do satélite Aqua:


De notar a saída de sedimentos nos principais rios!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2016 às 00:54)

Neve a contrastar com o deserto, que grande ironia...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Fev 2016 às 08:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Neve a contrastar com o deserto, que grande ironia...



Com montanhas de mais de 4.000 mts, também no nosso belo país íamos ter esse beleza 
Sem dúvida, um espectáculo.


----------



## Pek (19 Fev 2016 às 17:46)

Amplia superficie nevada en la mitad norte ibérica hoy. Particularmente espectacular la Cordillera Cantábrica-Montes de León-Macizo Galaico y su entorno:






Fuente MODIS

Adjunto mapa de nieve de Europa del pasado día 17 de febrero en el que puede verse cómo Portugal tiene más superficie nevada que países como Polonia y ya no digamos otros como Holanda, Serbia, Hungría, etc.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Fev 2016 às 10:11)

Poeira hoje na Península Ibérica


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Das imagens de satélite mais interessantes que já vi...
A junção da neve nas serras da península, com a depressão a Sudoeste, e a poeira do deserto do Saara é perfeita :




Imagem captada pela Estação Espacial Internacional. As células que afetaram o centro do país encontram-se no canto inferior direito, e a poeira do Saara é bem visível no norte do país.




Fontes: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1775648712658222&substory_index=0&id=1377757209114043
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=AERONET_Caceres.2016052.aqua.250m


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2016 às 23:17)

Grande injecção de poeira do Saara, efectivamente depois da chuvada de hoje ao início da tarde o meu quintal ficou cheio de um mix de areia e pó. Venha a depressão de 4ª feira para limpar isto  .


----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2016 às 13:00)

Sin duda muy llamativa la mezcla de las áreas ibéricas nevadas con la gran advección de polvo sahariano. Y enorme contraste entre la nitidez de la imagen de satélite del día anterior (día 20) que permite ver a la perfección las áreas nevadas...






Y la del día de ayer (día 21), que impide una visión clara de muchas de ellas:






Fuente: MODIS

Edito: Ésta imagen de ayer quizás sea más clara


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Fev 2016 às 20:45)

Animação do dia de ontem:


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2016 às 09:09)

Hundimiento de la tropopausa en el centro de la baja y en la descarga fría trasera

Fuente

Animación:






Autor: Febrero 1956. Fuente


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mar 2016 às 22:08)

Imagem captada ontem pelo satélite Terra, muitas serras pintadas de branco





Para efeitos de comparação fica também uma imagem do dia 16, que já tinha publicado do seguimento do litoral Norte





Neste último evento as Serras do Marão , Montemuro e Freita tiveram um aumento significativo na acumulação.

A sul da Estrela,as Serras do Açor e Lousã apareceram com uma boa camada. O nordeste transmontano parece que foi o menos beneficiado nesta entrada.


----------



## Pek (3 Mar 2016 às 17:11)

Península Ibérica desde el Sentinel-3A el pasado día 1 de marzo, poco tiempo después de su lanzamiento:






Fuente: http://www.eumetsat.int/website/home/News/DAT_2973919.html?lang=EN&pState=1


----------



## Paelagius (4 Mar 2016 às 20:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De notar a saída de sedimentos nos principais rios!



São designadas por plumas fluviais. A sua ocorrência já não é natural pois está condicionada pelas barragens.


----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2016 às 17:40)

Cola de nubes a sotavento de Madeira. Bonita forma de flecha. Hacer click sobre la imagen para ver a gran tamaño






Fuente: MODIS


----------



## guimeixen (21 Mar 2016 às 22:41)

Animação do dia de hoje. Deixo também um link para um gif pois ao pôr o vídeo no youtube fez com que perdesse bastante qualidade.

Gif: http://i.imgur.com/dgaBdo8.gifv


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2016 às 23:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Animação do dia de hoje. Deixo também um link para um gif pois ao pôr o vídeo no youtube fez com que perdesse bastante qualidade.
> 
> Gif: http://i.imgur.com/dgaBdo8.gifv



Ia agora fazer isso mesmo, obrigado pelo trabalho que me poupaste


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Mar 2016 às 01:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Animação do dia de hoje. Deixo também um link para um gif pois ao pôr o vídeo no youtube fez com que perdesse bastante qualidade.
> 
> Gif: http://i.imgur.com/dgaBdo8.gifv



Obrigado por esta bela partilha. Portugal continental coberto de células tem outro encanto. Assim é que é bonito. 


Não me recordava de um dia de convecção tão pura como esta em pleno mês de Março. No ano passado tivemos um dia idêntico mas foi em Abril, no dia 15.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Abr 2016 às 22:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> 1º dia de formação de capacete na serra devido ao vento forte.












Fonte


----------



## guimeixen (18 Abr 2016 às 09:21)

Bonita depressão:


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2016 às 10:17)

Imagem mais abrangente mas também a abarcar a bonita depressão que se forma no triângulo Açores-Madeira-Península Ibérica.
Nota-se perfeitamente a intrusão de ar frio no seu centro, e a interacção deste com ar mais temperado, o que ajuda ao atual cavamento da mesma.
Imagem das 9h (8 UTC):





Vemos também uma clara diferença de massas de ar entre o norte e o sul da Europa.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2016 às 22:42)

Começa a definir-se um "olho" no centro da depressão:


----------



## guimeixen (18 Abr 2016 às 22:54)

Mais uma imagem da depressão. Deixo também um link de uma imagem com mais resolução:

i.imgur.com/HCWbZFo.jpg


----------



## Vince (18 Abr 2016 às 23:57)

Há alguns pormenores que me fazem recordar esta de 2010



talvez venha a ser mais uma depressão daquelas híbridas que temos volta e meia


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2016 às 00:09)

Vince disse:


> Há alguns pormenores que me fazem recordar esta de 2010
> 
> 
> 
> talvez venha a ser mais uma depressão daquelas híbridas que temos volta e meia


Brutal!! Nunca tinha visto algo assim. 
É muito raro acontecer este tipo de situações?


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2016 às 00:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Brutal!! Nunca tinha visto algo assim.
> É muito raro acontecer este tipo de situações?



Não é raro, não sendo frequentes nem banais este tipo de depressões acabam por ser eventos que ocorrem várias vezes em média quase todos os anos sobretudo na Primavera ou no Outono, a maioria das vezes acabam é por não afectar significativamente Terra. Uns anos podem estar mais ausentes, outros acontecem mais frequentemente, o gradiente entre a temperatura da água do Atlântico e o ar frio em altura é que acaba por influenciar a frequência das mesmas.
A última que me recordo até foi há pouco tempo, no Outono passado


Mas houve várias outras em redor dos Açores nos últimos meses que por falta de tempo não acompanhei nem documentei devidamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 01:41)

Vince disse:


> Há alguns pormenores que me fazem recordar esta de 2010
> 
> 
> 
> talvez venha a ser mais uma depressão daquelas híbridas que temos volta e meia



Que monstruosidade. Tenho um tio residente na ilha de Gran Canaria e lembro-me bem na altura dos relatos dele. Diz que se escondeu num armário com o os filhos dada a intensa trovoada. 


Provavelmente foi aquela aos 0:40 segundos. Desde então diz que nunca mais viu algo semelhante.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2016 às 20:00)

Uma foto do centro:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (20 Abr 2016 às 15:53)

Hoje.


----------



## Agreste (21 Abr 2016 às 15:26)

o ano de 2009-2010 foi um ano de condições excepcionais... a circulação polar depois do bloqueio que durou até à primeira quinzena de dezembro estava anormalmente baixa. Foi um desfilar de depressões como poucas vezes se viu.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Abr 2016 às 15:37)

Aparentemente mais fraca, mas continua.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2016 às 00:40)

*Portugal - 1 de Maio 2016*

Notável a seca a sudeste






Comparação da Península Ibérica:

10 Maio 2015






1 Maio 2016






Diferenças notáveis


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2016 às 09:51)

Bela imagem da depressão para mais tarde recordar:


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2016 às 15:52)

Fotos da terra de um astronauta na ESI:

https://twitter.com/astro_timpeake


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mai 2016 às 20:14)

Mais uma imagem da depressão. Chama-se Xandrea. Mais informação aqui.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Mai 2016 às 20:48)

uma pergunta porque é que a região do Algarve esta com contorno e o resto das regiões não


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mai 2016 às 10:11)

camrov8 disse:


> uma pergunta porque é que a região do Algarve esta com contorno e o resto das regiões não



Não sei apenas selecionei a opção para aparecerem as linhas da costa e fronteiras e ficou assim. Foi tirada daqui a foto: Nasa World View


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2016 às 10:43)

Dia 2 da depressão:


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2016 às 20:16)

Autor: Parungo. Fuente






Autor: Febrero 1956. Fuente


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mai 2016 às 00:44)

Notável diferença entre 19 de Maio 2015 e 19 de Maio 2016. Nem precisa de legenda


----------



## CptRena (18 Jun 2016 às 12:43)

Nuvens algodão


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2016 às 14:11)

E o inevitável começa a acontecer...
19/05/2016




19/06/2016




Em apenas 1 mês, os campos alentejanos já secaram com a falta de chuva dos últimos dias, mas não é nada de anormal para esta altura do ano, até continua a ser bastante bom e temos que nos lembrar que o país se manteve "verdinho" durante bastante tempo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:05)

Nevoeiro de ontem:

Esta primeira foto deve ter sido tirada depois do meio-dia, onde a Fonte da Telha ainda estava "poupada" pelo nevoeiro. Estranho remoinho:






Nesta imagem vê-se melhor que as praias abaixo de Peniche estavam mergulhadas em nevoeiro, provavelmente ainda de manhã:






Infelizmente o satélite não tira fotos mais à tarde, hora em que o nevoeiro piorou consideravelmente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2016 às 13:05)

Imagens de satélite (canal visível) dos dias 6 e 7 de Julho de 2016.


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2016 às 17:38)

*Making Waves in the Sky off of Africa*






download large image (8 MB, JPEG, 8000x8000)
acquired June 26, 2016download GeoTIFF file (85 MB, TIFF, 8000x8000)




> On June 26, 2016, the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Terra satellite acquired this natural-color image of cloud gravity waves off the coast of Angola and Namibia.
> 
> “I [regularly] look at this area on Worldview because you quite often have these gravity waves,” said Bastiaan Van Diedenhoven, a researcher for Columbia University and NASA's Goddard Institute for Space Studies interested in cloud formations. “On this day, there was so much going on—so many different waves from different directions—that they really started interfering.” A distinctive criss-cross pattern formed in unbroken stretches hundreds of kilometers long.
> 
> ...


http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=88296


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2016 às 18:00)

Poeirada da boa. 




Imagem do satélite  Aqua


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2016 às 18:01)

Parece que alguém lá de cima andou a brincar com a régua. 




Imagem do satélite  Aqua


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2016 às 16:15)

Publico aqui porque o objetivo não condiz bem com um seguimento tropical. O Japão está a ser afetado pela TT Omais. O acompanhamento está a ser feito aqui:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Omais?src=hash

O mais relevante é que os japoneses, ao contrário de europeus e norte-americanos, disponibilizam gratuitamente a função _Rapid Scan _no seu território:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms150jp/

Isto permite ver a evolução da tempestade mediante imagens com um intervalo de 2.5 minutos. Ainda é de noite lá. Daqui a algumas horas, será possível ver a TT a cores


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2016 às 20:53)

Manhã no Japão:


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 19:39)

As "cicatrizes" que foram deixadas pelos incêndios:


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Ago 2016 às 20:09)

*Portugal's Madeira Island Fire Raging*



Image Credit: NASA Goddard's Rapid Response Team, Jeff Schmaltz


----------



## Geopower (10 Ago 2016 às 21:21)

Imagens Eumetsat sobre os incêndios em Portugal Continental e Madeira: http://www.eumetsat.int/website/home/Images/ImageLibrary/DAT_3158992.html


----------



## Pek (12 Ago 2016 às 10:22)

Tristes imágenes


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2016 às 06:05)

Un hecho en el que no suele pensarse demasiado es en lo seca que normalmente aparece buena parte de Francia todos los años a mediados o finales del verano. Este año no es una excepción (imágenes del día 13 de agosto). También puede apreciarse el humo de los incendios del noroeste ibérico, que enmaraña los cielos de Galicia y el Occidente Asturiano:

Suomi NPP:






Terra:






Aqua:






De tal forma que, como puede apreciarse en las imágenes, el tercio norte ibérico (en particular la Cornisa Cantábrica) está notablemente más verde que prácticamente cualquier territorio del país vecino. Cosa totalmente habitual por otra parte y que no sólo ocurre si lo comparamos con Francia sino con otras muchas áreas europeas.

Comparación del centro y sur de Francia con Asturias, Cantabria (gran verdor en sus prados), País Vasco, noroeste de Navarra, y norte de León, Palencia y Burgos. Imagen del Terra:






Misma imagen y a la misma escala del Terra de la zona del norte y noroeste francés (Bretaña, Normandía, etc.):






Aqua:






Fuente: MODIS

Esta circunstancia queda bastante bien explicada por los propios mapas bioclimáticos y termoclimáticos, que señalan buena parte de la fachada atlántica francesa como submediterránea (mesosubmediterráneo o mesotemplado submediterráneo), siendo su zona más verde precisamente la más cercana a España (País Vasco Francés, que no tiene matices submediterráneos), mientras que la Cornisa Cantábrica y su entorno entre la zona norte de A Coruña y el norte de Navarra (incluye el extremo norte de A Coruña, el norte de Lugo, Asturias, Cantabria, País Vasco (Vizcaya, Guipúzcoa y mitad norte de Álava), mitad norte de Navarra y los extremos norteños de León, Palencia y Burgos) no tiene esos matices submediterráneos, tratándose de bioclimas templados (principalmente mesotemplados (colinos) cerca de la costa, que evolucionan rápidamente hacia el interior hacia los supratemplados (montanos), y los oro y criorotemplados (subalpinos y alpinos) en la Cordillera Cantábrica). Al sur de la Cordillera Cantábrica de nuevo vuelven a surgir las influencias submediterráneas. Obviamente hay matices y microclimas, pero esa es la visión general.


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2016 às 14:24)

Continúo con el mismo tema con imágenes del día 12 de agosto que incluyen parte de Gran Bretaña

Terra 






Un pequeño juego, ¿cuál es en realidad el norte? 






Fuente: MODIS


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 19:09)

6 de Setembro de 2016

Poeira e incêndios:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2016 às 21:31)

Situação dos últimos dias:


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2016 às 15:50)

Monográfico de la depresión subtropical del pasado día 15 que afectó a las costas cantábricas del norte ibérico:

Satélite TERRA
















AQUA











Animaciones:











Más detalle:






Radar:






Consecuencias. Inundaciones y vientos de hasta 140 km/h

Avilés (Asturias)






Autora: Eva M. Fuente: https://twitter.com/EvaArtme


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2016 às 18:02)

(c) NWS


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2016 às 01:30)

Brevemente referenciado neste post, aqui em mais detalhe.

*Eerie Face Spotted on Satellite Image as Hurricane Matthew Makes Landfall in Haiti*






Spotted by Stu Ostro, a senior meteorologist at The Weather Channel, a haunting face was seen in this infrared satellite image from NASA. (NASA Earth Science Office)​
*Story Highlights*
Just as Hurricane Matthew was making landfall in Haiti, a sinister face appeared in a satellite image.
In the infrared image, the storm actually took on the look of a skull.

An eerie sight was spotted on a satellite image Tuesday morning as Hurricane Matthew moved over western Haiti: a face seemed to appear in the imagery of the tropical cyclone, and it looked almost as ominous as the storm itself.

The infrared satellite image appeared to show the storm resembling a smiling skull, with Matthew's eye actually looking like an eye. The resemblance was first pointed out on Twitter by Stu Ostro, a senior meteorologist with The Weather Channel.
(...)

Published: Oct 4 2016 05:15 PM EDT
By Sean Breslin


Fonte


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2016 às 00:17)

Furacão Nicole, ontem, dia 13/10, nas ilhas Bermudas:
Terra:



Aqua:


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Out 2016 às 15:45)

Algo se está a cozinhar no Atlântico


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2016 às 21:01)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  3 hHá 3 horas
170 mph clear-air Hexagon cloud microbursts cause Bermuda Triangle disappearances? Scientists say yes! http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/mysterious-hexagonal-clouds-bermuda-triangle-9093365…






0 resposta8 retweets21 curtiram


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 15:25)

Imagem de ontem, dia 24/10:
Terra




De notar o _overshooting top_ da célula a sudoeste de Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2016 às 15:20)

Vórtice Convectivo de Mesoescala a sudoeste de Lisboa (02/11/2016):
Terra:




Reparem na sombra que a bigorna faz nas nuvens mais baixas:




Já em fase de dissipação, captada pelo satélite Aqua


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Nov 2016 às 15:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Reparem na sombra que a bigorna faz nas nuvens mais baixas



Foi verdadeiramente surpreendente o desenvolvimento vertical em pouco mais de 2 horas... 
Seria interessante fazer um gif com essa evolução através de imagens do Terra


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2016 às 00:41)

Ar frio + água quente = muita convecção.
Ar frio + terra fria = ... Gri gri.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 02:07)

Depressão sobre Portugal - 25 de Novembro de 2016

Núcleo na costa ocidental, em frente a Leiria:


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2016 às 14:58)

Resumo dos últimos dias:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Dez 2016 às 19:59)

Imagem de satélite (Aqua) de hoje:




Reparem na quantidade de sedimentos na foz do Tejo e Sado, e na costa sul do Algarve, a refletir bem o último evento:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2016 às 00:04)

Só para completar, um antes e depois da grande chuvada de Novembro:

16 de Novembro:






5 de Dezembro:






Tudo um pouco mais verdinho.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2016 às 16:13)

Bela camada de nevoeiro


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2017 às 14:17)

Imagem de satélite (Aqua) de ontem, dia 5:


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2017 às 21:22)

Nevada en las Islas Baleares con nubes de gran recorrido marítimo, convergencia de vientos y "choque" contra los territorios baleares. Muy destacable también la gran superficie nevada de los Pirineos y la nieve del Sistema Ibérico Sur, Moncayo, Montes Vascos y Montaña Negra, así como los penachos costeros de las desembocaduras de los ríos del País Vasco (y Navarra) que han tenido crecidas estos días:





Fuente: MODIS


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2017 às 00:25)

Espectacular temporal mediterráneo






Fuente: MODIS


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2017 às 13:42)

Ciclón mediterráneo sobre las Islas Baleares:






Fase inicial:


"Ojo" junto al Archipiélago de Cabrera (Baleares)






Espectacular animación del ciclón mediterráneo en su fase secundaria


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 13:18)

Al menos dos vórtices interaccionando entre sí al noroeste de Iberia. Efecto Fujiwhara:





Autor de la animación: Carlos Deza


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 17:39)

A ver quién es el guapo que navega hoy por el Atlántico Norte...


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2017 às 17:57)

Pek disse:


> A ver quién es el guapo que navega hoy por el Atlántico Norte...








Off-Topic: @Pek temos um candidato


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 19:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @Pek temos um candidato


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 15:30)

Imagen nocturna de la tempestad o temporal huracanado _Kurt_ golpeando Galicia y el noroeste ibérico con severidad:





Fuente: Météo-France


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2017 às 18:06)

Pek disse:


> Imagen nocturna de la tempestad o temporal huracanado _Kurt_ golpeando Galicia y el noroeste ibérico con severidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal! Qual é o satélite?


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 19:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Brutal! Qual é o satélite?



SUOMI-NPP 

La imagen es las 02:28 UTC del 03/02/2017


----------



## Orion (4 Fev 2017 às 19:07)

Para facilitar a vida da malta continental  (já foi publicado?)

http://www.meteociel.fr/observations-meteo/satellite.php?region=sp&mode=modis-aqua

Zoom  Télécharger le zoom en PNG


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2017 às 20:07)

Poco que añadir ante semejante monstruo


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2017 às 17:14)

Alguém me pode facultar o link onde posso encontrar as imagens de satélite de vapor de água das várias zonas da Europa, ou, pelo menos, de Portugal, tal como estas que deixo abaixo? (as que encontro têm muito pouco contraste... onde posso encontrar a fonte destas imagens da animação?)


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2017 às 17:31)

Lightning disse:


> Alguém me pode facultar o link onde posso encontrar as imagens de satélite de vapor de água das várias zonas da Europa, ou, pelo menos, de Portugal, tal como estas que deixo abaixo? (as que encontro têm muito pouco contraste... onde posso encontrar a fonte destas imagens da animação?)



Dificilmente terás acesso às mesmas imagens. O 'autor' da primeira animação, Guido Cioni, trabalha num IM.

Para imagens de VA tens a Eumetsat que são horárias para a Europa continental (a cada 3 horas nas restantes zonas). O Eumetview é o que mais se aproxima de uma visualização hemisférica mas o detalhe é fraco.

Há também a AEMET/MeteoGalicia. O máximo que a NOAA oferece, por agora, é isto:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/imagery/neatl.html

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/imagery/natl.html


----------



## Lightning (9 Fev 2017 às 14:38)

Orion disse:


> Dificilmente terás acesso às mesmas imagens. O 'autor' da primeira animação, Guido Cioni, trabalha num IM.
> 
> Para imagens de VA tens a Eumetsat que são horárias para a Europa continental (a cada 3 horas nas restantes zonas). O Eumetview é o que mais se aproxima de uma visualização hemisférica mas o detalhe é fraco.
> 
> ...



Não faz mal, já ajuda muito, Obrigado Orion


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Fev 2017 às 20:15)

Aqui fica uma animação da instabilidade que assolou Portugal nos últimos dias.

Pode demorar algum tempo a carregar.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2017 às 14:07)

Imagem de satélite (Terra) de hoje, dia 21 de Fevereiro:




É incrível a densidade da camada de poeira.


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2017 às 14:31)

Curiosa essa imagem, metade do País dividido entre uma enorme camada de poeira em suspensão e a outra com céu limpo.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2017 às 18:31)

Animação de hoje:


----------



## guimeixen (22 Fev 2017 às 15:14)

O ano passado, também no dia 21, tivemos também muita poeira.

Um gif das imagens que eu guardei desse dia:


----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2017 às 21:31)

Iberia y el polvo africano hoy:

Satélite AQUA:






Satélite TERRA:





Espectacular


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2017 às 01:43)

La de hace justo un año también fue impresionante con mucho contraste además entre los días 20 y 21 y entre las áreas ibéricas nevadas y el polvo sahariano

- 20/02/2016. Gran nitidez






- 21/02/2016, el polvo sahariano impide una visión clara de muchas zonas ibéricas, incluyendo áreas nevadas que se ven con dificultad. Muy llamativo el valle del Douro/Duero.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2017 às 01:50)

Pek disse:


> La de hace justo un año también fue impresionante con mucho contraste además entre los días 20 y 21 y entre las áreas ibéricas nevadas y el polvo sahariano
> 
> - 20/02/2016. Gran nitidez
> 
> ...


Interessante, acho que há muito tempo que já não via Portugal todo tão verde. (Principalmente no Algarve/Alentejo)

Notável a área de Arouca ardida no Verão, na foto do dia 20/02 (com neve na serra da Freita). Também bastante notável a quantidade de sedimentos transportados pelos rios na costa ocidental. Se não houvessem tantas barragens provavelmente toda a costa estaria com tons mais castanhos. A Terra recicla-se, dos poucos momentos geológicos visíveis durante a nossa curta vida na Terra.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Fev 2017 às 19:20)

Animação do dia de hoje. Destaque para a tempestade Doris a norte e a cut-off a sul:


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2017 às 20:19)

Que detalhe incrível do Porto à noite:


----------



## Geopower (26 Fev 2017 às 18:08)

Acerca das poeiras da semana passada:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail2.php?MediaID=1999&MediaTypeID=1

Feb 22, 2017
Dust Entrained in North Africa Low Pressure
The Visible Infrared Imaging Radiometer Suite (VIIRS) instrument aboard the NOAA/NASA Suomi NPP satellite captured this true-color image of Saharan dust being swept up into a low pressure system over north Africa on February 21, 2017.

Improving our ability to detect dust in the atmosphere is beneficial because just how much dust enters the atmosphere each year is unclear – projections range from 200 to 5,000 teragrams a year (a teragram, Tg, equals one trillion grams). Scientists estimate that, on average, about 20 Tg of dust are suspended in the atmosphere at any given time, but seasonal variability is common. Inter-annual variability is also a factor, as ocean-related weather phenomena such as the North Atlantic Oscillation and El Niño have been associated with greater Saharan dust transport across the Atlantic.

Three of the VIIRS instrument’s 22 channels -- the RGB color channels 5, 4, and 3, which are sensitive to the red, green, and blue wavelengths of light respectively -- were combined to create this “true color” image. Several other channels are also included to cancel out atmospheric interference, such as clouds and aerosols, which can cause a blurry picture.

Fonte: https://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail2.php?MediaID=1999&MediaTypeID=1


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2017 às 18:55)

De outro ponto de vista:


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2017 às 21:36)

07-08-2016 (Sentinel-2A):






17-08-2016 (Sentinel-2A):






15-11-2016 (Landsat):






03-02-2017 (Sentinel-2A):






Não sei que vegetação substituiu a anterior mas a recuperação está a ser muito positiva. Se o Verão não for muito mau lá para o fim do ano as marcas dos incêndios poderão ser mínimas não obstante serem ainda visíveis.


----------



## Hawk (26 Fev 2017 às 21:47)

Obrigado pela partilha destas imagens excepcionais.

A natureza está a fazer o seu trabalho com alguma ajuda da intervenção humana. Apesar do trabalho que está a ser desenvolvido, em abono da verdade, levará no mínimo 15 a 20 anos a obter a condição que exisita antes dos fogos.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2017 às 22:52)

Imagens do Sentinel-2A... intervenção pesada para os tarifários limitados.

14-09-2015:






29-08-2016:






O ano passado foi extremamente seco. Como o 'oeste' de Sta. Maria (o Algarve dos Açores) é mais plano que o 'este' a secura fica extremamente desequilibrada.

18-08-2015:






O Pico é sempre imponente. No Verão o topo fica acima da nebulosidade marítima típica facilitando a visualização do nascer do sol.

Não obstante as ilhas dos Açores serem pequenas, é também possível ver as perturbações na atmosfera que advêm da orografia.

12-03-2016:






07-07-2016:






11-09-2016:


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2017 às 21:32)

Para finalizar o evento de hoje:


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2017 às 22:00)

Imagens Landsat.

05-03-2002:






05-01-2003:


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2017 às 22:18)

Madeira, 25 de Junho de 1990:






Infelizmente não há imagens dos picos da Madeira com neve.


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2017 às 23:15)

27 de Julho de 2003






12 de Agosto de 2003


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2017 às 01:42)

Orion disse:


> 27 de Julho de 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Triste ano, muito triste, lembro-me de estar nessa altura na Sertã e ver 3 grandes colunas de incêndio, e outros pequenos focos de incêndio. Não havia condições para estar de férias por isso tive de voltar para Lisboa 

É triste hoje ainda passar entre vales de Vila de Rei e Mação e ver ainda vegetação baixa e longos troncos ainda perdidos nos montes desses incêndios. Há muitas zonas onde a reflorestação ainda não chegou, é apenas um mar de troncos.  

O que me revolta um bocado é que, apesar de já estar tudo mais verde, de certeza que não é a última vez que acontece. Ninguém consegue parar a estupidez humana e as áreas de floresta são tão grandes que não dá para fazer prevenção a 100%, e com Verões cada vez mais secos ainda pior.

A nossa floresta não tem um futuro risonho, há que ainda preservar o que conseguirmos.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2017 às 21:04)

Algo que se vê mais nas Canárias e na Madeira mas que hoje - não obstante a pouca definição - aconteceu nos Açores... vórtices Von Karman (mal feitos) no G. Central:






Imagem do Aqua. A do Terra tem pior definição.

Do GOES:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2017 às 17:50)

A frente de ontem já em Espanha:







E o pós-frontal de hoje:


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 20:12)

Animação brutal de hoje:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2017 às 20:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Animação brutal de hoje:



Aqui fica uma animação só da PI 






E duas imagens fantásticas da depressão, retiradas do site NASA. Satélites Terra e Aqua respectivamente.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2017 às 18:38)

*Nasa launches amazing database of iconic images*

Há um pouco de tudo (18-06-2013)  https://images-assets.nasa.gov/image/iss036e009390/iss036e009390~orig.jpg


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2017 às 23:23)

Orion disse:


> Imagens Landsat.
> 
> 05-03-2002:
> 
> ...



Neve e uma (meia) lenticular (10-03-2017; Sentinel):


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2017 às 02:48)

Madeira a fazer das suas...






Tudo verde


----------



## criz0r (6 Abr 2017 às 13:52)

Linda essa imagem de Satélite @guisilva5000 ! De facto muito verde pelo nosso Portugal, tirando uma ou outra zona notoriamente marcada pelos incêndios do ano passado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2017 às 22:13)

Madeira e Canárias a fazerem malandrices:






Península Ibérica a nú, com um ponto branco na Serra da Estrela e ainda bastante neve nos Pirenéus


----------



## Pek (8 Abr 2017 às 03:20)

Quizás en la captura del Terra de hoy se vea algo mejor la nieve, aunque tiene un corte que varía la tonalidad de la imagen:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2017 às 01:48)

Mapa bastante detalhado da Europa à noite:






Link do mapa mundial: https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.go...133618934,25.71780675008023,58.10472883618934


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2017 às 15:27)

Abril de 2017 (arriba) vs Abril de 2016 (abajo) en el interior ibérico. Sobran las palabras. Lo de la Cordillera Cantábrica y el Sistema Ibérico Norte es tremendo:









Fuente: MODIS

Pequeño gif:


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2017 às 23:43)




----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2017 às 18:41)

Notável diferença entre o final da Primavera deste ano e do ano passado, tudo graças à seca:

19/5/2016






19/5/2017






Claro que a reflexão nas imagens é diferente, mas dá para ter uma noção da diferença.

Em GIF:


----------



## Pek (9 Jun 2017 às 21:29)

SCM que afectó a La Rioja, Navarra y oeste de las provincias de Zaragoza y Huesca






Fuente: https://twitter.com/CarlosDezaDeza

Animación con su formación:


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 13:32)

Espectacular pero triste imagen nocturna del pasado día 18 de junio


----------



## Pek (21 Jun 2017 às 16:00)

Antes







Depois







Durante





Fuente: PROBA-V. ESA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2017 às 21:30)

Dia interessante o de hoje.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2017 às 10:24)

Dia de ontem, *06/07/2017*


----------



## Toby (8 Jul 2017 às 07:34)

Pek disse:


> Espectacular pero triste imagen nocturna del pasado día 18 de junio



Bom dia,
Gostarei de ter o link onde encontra as imagens noturnos em tempo real. 
É para a poluição luminosa (astrophotographie), conheço vários sítios de mapas de poluição luminosa mas frequentemente são baseadas em dados bastante antigos. Procuro imagens HD.

Obrigado e bom fim de semana


----------



## Pek (8 Jul 2017 às 21:48)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> Gostarei de ter o link onde encontra as imagens noturnos em tempo real.
> É para a poluição luminosa (astrophotographie), conheço vários sítios de mapas de poluição luminosa mas frequentemente são baseadas em dados bastante antigos. Procuro imagens HD.
> 
> Obrigado e bom fim de semana



Lamentablemente en tiempo real y HD no conozco enlaces de calidad sobre los que buscas.
En el caso de la contaminación lumínica creé hace tiempo este hilo: Poluição luminosa Te copio integro el mensaje de apertura que allí puse, aparecen también algunos enlaces interesantes con visores de muy buena calidad y capas descargables para Google Earth. Espero que te sirva de ayuda :

"Os dejo unos cuantos mapas sobre la situación actual en Europa de este preocupante fenómeno cada vez más extendido:

Nota: Grecia y el Norte de África no han sido analizadas en el estudio.

Versión clásica:






Versión sodio






Versión astrofoto






Podemos observar claramente la situación aún privilegiada de buena parte de Iberia con respecto al resto de los territorios estudiados, sin duda el mejor lugar de Europa (junto al extremo septentrional y ártico y las áreas montañosas escandinavas y el territorio nororiental ruso) para disfrutar aún de los cielos nocturnos estrellados.

Destaca especialmente la zona de Soria-Guadalajara-Cuenca-Teruel como vemos en este plano






Con más detalle:






Contexto ibérico (me sale un pequeño error en el visor ):











Portugal





Contrastes:






Mejor zona de Portugal continental para disfrutar del cielo nocturno:






Fuente: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/wordpress/

Visores:
- Versión clásica: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/a/
- Versión astrofoto: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/b/b/
- Versión sodio: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/c/c/

Capas Google Earth:
- Versión clásica: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/a/europe-classique.zip
- Versión astrofoto: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/b/b/astrophoto.kml
- Versión sodio: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/c/c/sodium.kml

Un saludo"


----------



## weatherbox (8 Jul 2017 às 21:57)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> Gostarei de ter o link onde encontra as imagens noturnos em tempo real.
> É para a poluição luminosa (astrophotographie), conheço vários sítios de mapas de poluição luminosa mas frequentemente são baseadas em dados bastante antigos. Procuro imagens HD.



As imagens são do Suomi NPP, um satélite de órbita polar dos EUA, penso que não existe acesso público a um arquivo como existe noutros satélites, a maior parte dessas imagens nocturnas de Pedrogão foram divulgadas pelo centro de estudos CIMSS dos EUA: http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2017 às 18:26)

weatherbox disse:


> As imagens são do Suomi NPP, um satélite de órbita polar dos EUA, penso que não existe acesso público a um arquivo como existe noutros satélites, a maior parte dessas imagens nocturnas de Pedrogão foram divulgadas pelo centro de estudos CIMSS dos EUA: http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/



Boa tarde,

Obrigado para a informação. 
Pensava efetivamente que um acesso gratuito está do domínio do sonhado.

Diz-se em francês: "L’espoir fait vivre"


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2017 às 18:38)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Obrigado para a informação.
> Pensava efetivamente que um acesso gratuito está do domínio do sonhado.
> ...



O haver até há  https://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/VIIRS.html

Há é poucas localidades disponíveis (algumas funcionam mal) e as que existem têm pouca definição (night-visible em Itália por. ex.).

Outro portal em geral pouco satisfatório (escolher DNB reflectance/Radiance)  https://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-b...dataset=viirsconusa&product=conusa_dnbrad.gif


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2017 às 18:46)

Pek disse:


> tuacin aún privilegiada de buena parte de Iberia con respecto al resto de los territorios estudiados, sin duda el mejor lugar de Europa (junto al extremo septentrional y ártico y las áreas montañosas escandinavas y el territorio nororiental ruso) para disfrutar aún de los cielos nocturnos estrellados.
> 
> Versión clásica: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/a/
> - Versión astrofoto: http://www.avex-asso.org/dossiers/pl/europe/b/b/
> ...



Boa tarde,

Obrigado para a informação. 
Conheço efectivamente os mapas AVEX de Fredo (conhecido nos francófonos).
Os mapas de Fredo são muito bom um instrumento “geral”.
Prefiro isto (com a norma WA2015) mais realista https://www.lightpollutionmap.info






Esta investigação um para um amigo francês que quer vir instalar-se à Portugal e que constrói um monstro (T600mm!).
A equação astro/desejo da esposa não é simples






sorry para a poluição post


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2017 às 18:49)

Orion disse:


> O haver até há  https://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/VIIRS.html
> 
> Há é poucas localidades disponíveis (algumas funcionam mal) e as que existem têm pouca definição (night-visible em Itália por. ex.).
> 
> Outro portal em geral pouco satisfatório (escolher DNB reflectance/Radiance)  https://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-b...dataset=viirsconusa&product=conusa_dnbrad.gif



Obrigado para as pistas de investigações, bom fim de Domingo


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2017 às 18:55)

Toby disse:


> A equação astro/desejo da esposa não é simples



Se algum dia ficar simples há, em teoria, um local perfeito  https://www.facebook.com/Alqueva/posts/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2017 às 20:03)

eh eh emos as mesmas leituras 
Penso ir aos ASTROFESTA recolher notícias
http://www.museus.ulisboa.pt/pt-pt/astrofesta-2017

Boa noite


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jul 2017 às 09:06)

Imagem do satélite Terra, no passado dia 16, bem visível a formação de um vórtice na nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2017 às 01:42)

Estivesse o Eumetview em pleno funcionamento e as imagens seriam chocantes. O incêndio é/foi tão grande e brilhante que as chamas foram visíveis pelo satélite.















Continua a haver um clarão no RGB da cor natural mas não tenho a certeza se é do brilho das chamas ou se é algum _bug_. O incêndio está a provocar registos anómalos em vários compósitos  IR 3.9, Airmass, Snow...


----------



## criz0r (26 Jul 2017 às 10:52)

As cicatrizes florestais são evidentes e cada vez piores..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Jul 2017 às 11:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Imagem do satélite Terra, no passado dia 16, bem visível a formação de um vórtice na nebulosidade baixa.



"
Cyclones that form over Earth’s mid-latitudes—like the storm that swirled over the United States in 2010—are often memorable for the wind, rain, and tornadoes they can spawn. But not every one of these low-pressure systems delivers severe weather.

On July 16, 2017, the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Terra satellite captured this image of cyclonic rotation off the coast of Portugal. It is possible that the clouds were not even producing rain, but they still make for a striking image. This image was composed with visible and infrared light (MODIS bands 7-2-1), a combination that highlights the contrast between clouds and land.

In the vicinity of the Iberian Peninsula, these low-pressure systems are relatively slow-moving and tend to be poorly developed in summer; they often form clouds without any precipitation. In contrast, fast-moving systems dominate in winter; they are more developed, and are often linked to heavy rain and stronger winds.

“A slow-moving cyclone over the Portuguese coast sucked in dry, cloud-free air from the Iberian Peninsula and moist, cloudy air from the Atlantic, forming a spiral,” said Peter Knippertz, a meteorologist at Karlsruhe Institute of Technology. He notes that the clouds wrapped up in the circulation appear to be marine stratocumulus.

Hot, dry continental areas typically see lower pressure (thermal lows) than the nearby ocean. Sometimes these thermal lows become mobile and move offshore. When the image was acquired, there was a particularly strong contrast between North Atlantic and continental Europe. According to Knippertz, the Iberian Peninsula was experiencing a heat wave at the time, with widespread temperatures above 40 degrees Celsius (100° Fahrenheit).

Precisely what caused this mid-latitude rotation remains somewhat of a mystery. “I would call it a low-level mesoscale eddy,” said Stephen Munchak, a research meteorologist at NASA’s Goddard Space Flight Center. He noted that the spin was possibly driven by torque from the frictional differences between ocean and land; additional data and imagery would likely provide more clues.

Cyclonic rotations like this one usually occur during the summer months over Iberia, as well as Morocco. See the circulation off Morocco in July 2016 and more recently in June 2017.


*References and Related Reading*
NASA Earth Observatory (2016, December 20) A Celebration of Clouds From Space, Earth Has an Elegant Atmosphere.
Trigo, R. M., and DaCamara, C. C. (2000) Circulation weather types and their influence on the precipitation regime in Portugal. International Journal of Climatology, 20 (13), 1559-1581.
NASA Earth Observatory image by Joshua Stevens, using MODIS data from LANCE/EOSDIS Rapid Response. Story by Kathryn Hansen.

Instrument(s): 
Terra - MODIS
"


Fonte:
https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=90610&src=share


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2017 às 16:07)




----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2017 às 15:32)

Notável a diferença entre o Verão no ano passado e este ano, principalmente nas barragens:


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 15:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 16:37)




----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2017 às 19:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Essa imagem é do ano passado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Ago 2017 às 19:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Essa imagem é do ano passado.


Olha mas foi posta no fogos.pt e tem a data de hoje: 13:43 - 13 de ago de 2017


----------



## guimeixen (13 Ago 2017 às 19:38)

Deixo aqui um gif do pirocúmulo provocado pelo incêndio. Ainda cresceu ao ponto de formar um pequena bigorna que é depois visível a mover-se à mesma velocidade das outras nuvens altas à sua beira.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2017 às 19:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olha mas foi posta no fogos.pt e tem a data de hoje: 13:43 - 13 de ago de 2017


Tens aqui a prova. 
10/08/2016
As pessoas é que publicam as imagens mais "trágicas" sem procurarem a fonte...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Ago 2017 às 16:20)

28 de Agosto 2017


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2017 às 18:24)

Aqui está a razão pela qual o céu está bastante esbranquiçado hoje:




Fumo proveniente do Canadá:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2017 às 18:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aqui está a razão pela qual o céu está bastante esbranquiçado hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podes me indicar o link para ter acesso a essas imagens?
Obrigado.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2017 às 19:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Podes me indicar o link para ter acesso a essas imagens?
> Obrigado.


Aqui tens :
https://lance3.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2017 às 19:27)

@Tiagolco inacreditáveis essas imagens mas sim.. misturado com alguns dos incêndios que ainda assolam o País nomeadamente o de Alenquer é proveniente também do Canadá/Los Angeles. Do outro lado do Planeta..


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2017 às 19:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aqui tens :
> https://lance3.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu



 Muito obrigado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Set 2017 às 21:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aqui está a razão pela qual o céu está bastante esbranquiçado hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Hoje quando acordei e fui à janela cheirou-me a queimado e reparei realmente no céu meio esbranquiçado calculando que seria dos atuais incêndios em território nacional (o cheiro seria certamente). Como persistiu durante o dia então pensei que também poderiam ser poeiras trazidas pela massa de ar quente. Até ver o teu post, bem observado.

Jet Stream hoje ás 9h





Quanto aos incêndios na América do Norte, mais recentes do que os do Canadá foram os da Califórnia no início desta semana. Ontem na página do Mundo no IPMA a previsão significativa para diversas cidades do Oeste dos EUA desde o Texas até Oregon, para além do calor intenso, era "fumo" com o respectivo ícone.


----------



## Pek (13 Out 2017 às 16:00)

Día 12 de octubre vía Copernicus y Sentinel Hub





https://twitter.com/CopernicusEU/


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2017 às 15:56)

o dito cujo, fica para mais tarde recordar:


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 00:23)

Um dia normal:






Dia 16/10/17 (imagem superexposta):






Dá para ter noção do inferno dantesco que se passou...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2017 às 11:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Um dia normal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não me parece que essa imagem possa ser relacionada com os incêndios. 
A Imagem está é cheia de roído. 
Não havia incêndios a lavrar no Algarve nem em Sines e essas zonas estão igualmente "queimadas" no sensor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 17:20)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não me parece que essa imagem possa ser relacionada com os incêndios.
> A Imagem está é cheia de roído.
> Não havia incêndios a lavrar no Algarve nem em Sines e essas zonas estão igualmente "queimadas" no sensor.


A imagem está superexposta, daí os grandes centros urbanos como Lisboa, Porto e a zona do Algarve, estarem muito iluminados. Mas em zonas a norte do Tejo não existe tal intensidade luminosa, daí que a luz provenha essencialmente dos incêndios.


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 23:51)

https://scihub.copernicus.eu/


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2017 às 13:10)

Tejo e Sado a "despejarem" sedimentos para o mar, depois das últimas chuvas:


----------



## Geopower (19 Nov 2017 às 19:05)

animação de satélite da NASA: Furacão Ofélia e incêndios em Portugal:

https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambien...ugal-com-um-pormenor-nunca-visto-8928449.html

animação de satélite original: https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/12772


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 15:21)

*GEOS-13 Image of Hurricane Maria and Tropical Storm Jose*





Image of Hurricane Maria and Tropical Storm Jose acquired by the Geostationary Operational Environmental Satellite 13 (GOES-13 or GOES East) at 1:15 p.m. local time on September 19, 2017. Data from the high-resolution visible channel (band 1) is overlaid on a Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer blue marble. The satellite is operated by NOAA while NASA helps develop and launch the GOES series of satellites.


----------



## Pek (6 Dez 2017 às 13:43)

Iberia con el cabello blanco 












Más detalle:






Fuente: MODIS


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2017 às 13:54)

Quem vive da neve na nossa Estrela deve estar bem preocupado...
Entradas de norte só pintam o Cantábrico... o resto está à míngua, Sistema Central quase nada, mesmo Serra Nevada pouco. :'(


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2017 às 14:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Quem vive da neve na nossa Estrela deve estar bem preocupado...
> Entradas de norte só pintam o Cantábrico... o resto está à míngua, Sistema Central quase nada, mesmo Serra Nevada pouco. :'(



Provavelmente ainda nem um floco caiu este Outono na Serra da Estrela..


----------



## Pek (6 Dez 2017 às 14:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Quem vive da neve na nossa Estrela deve estar bem preocupado...
> Entradas de norte só pintam o Cantábrico... o resto está à míngua, Sistema Central quase nada, mesmo Serra Nevada pouco. :'(



Eso es. Es lo que tiene la distribución del relieve ibérico. A grandes rasgos las entradas de norte afectan fundamentalmente a la Cordillera Cantábrica y a sus diferentes subsectores y áreas de influencia, así como a los Pirineos Occidentales, vertiente norte pirenaica y Sistema Ibérico Norte (sobre todo su vertiente norte riojana y burgalesa). 
Algo de lo que pasa de aquellas cordilleras hacia el sur queda retenido en las zonas más septentrionales del Sistema Central (Sierra del Guadarrama y Sierra de Ayllón) de Segovia (fundamentalmente allí por ser vertiente norte, como puede verse en la imagen que adjunto), Guadalajara y Madrid. Y el resto nada de nada.

Detalle del Sistema Central el pasado día 3 de diciembre. La nieve se extiende mucho más en su vertiente norte segoviana que en la madrileña sin ser, en ningún caso, en gran cantidad por lo que comentaba antes:






Autor: Toño Fernández-Cañadas


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 00:32)

Palavras para quê...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2017 às 01:25)

Aquela língua de ar frio puxada pela corrente de jacto...Ui!
Aquilo vai "explodir"!


----------



## Aspvl (10 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

Interessante esta ondulação da linha de instabilidade.
Alguém consegue explicar este «fenómeno»?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Dez 2017 às 23:16)

Fantástico!!!!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Dez 2017 às 00:40)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Fantástico!!!!



Não me lembro de ver no infravermelho do IPMA, que sempre segui, uma frente assim, com um azul tão espesso a engolir a Península Ibérica (e PT) de norte a sul.  
Giríssimo. 
É a temperatura muito baixa no topo da nebulosidade?


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:47)

Aspvl disse:


> Interessante esta ondulação da linha de instabilidade.
> Alguém consegue explicar este «fenómeno»?


Acho que isso parece um fenómeno ondulatório para o olho, mas a mim parecem me as habituais "quebras" nas frentes frias, não são necessariamente uniformes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 10:34)

Eu não sei postar imagens mas a entrada do pós-frontal no sat 24 está magnífica!


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2017 às 20:36)

Muito fumo dos incêndios no sul da Califórnia.


----------



## rozzo (28 Dez 2017 às 13:14)

Espetacular a imagem de satélite hoje.

Apesar do fluxo relativamente intenso de NW, completamente estáticas as ondas gravíticas geradas pela orografia, e portanto também quase estáticas as zonas de maior/menor precipitação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2017 às 14:22)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

Frente de rajada; Mar de Arafura (entre a Austrália e a Indonésia)


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 21:26)

*The North Pacific low, approximately 955 hPa as of 18:00 UTC. Airmass enhancement (Jan 7, 19:50 UTC)*, image source/link:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2018 às 16:28)

Mas que bela camada de neve no Sistema Central!


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Jan 2018 às 09:31)




----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2018 às 10:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas que bela camada de neve no Sistema Central!



Con más detalle:










https://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-enero-de-2018-t148755.0.html;msg3529408#msg3529408






Detalle en Segovia y Ávila con referencia a Madrid:


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Jan 2018 às 13:05)

https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/12772


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2018 às 10:42)

Alguna imagen más:

Cubierta de nieve aproximada en la Península Ibérica y zona europea cercana el día 8:






Alguna imagen real más, esta vez del Terra (escala 1 km):
















Zona más afectada (escala 500 m):















Las bandas de color son muy útiles para diferenciar la nubosidad de ciertas coberturas en superficie, pero reflejan mal la cubierta de nieve en zonas boscosas o con límites complejos. Pongo algunos ejemplos (hay más de los señalados) de lo primero (áreas rodeadas en amarillo) y lo segundo (áreas rodeadas en rojo) en las imágenes tratadas. Clicad para ver con detalle (escala 250 m):

Imagen real:





Bandas de color:










Un saludo


----------



## rozzo (16 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

E que tal para variar...

Uns "_*shiptrails*_" ???


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2018 às 15:20)

rozzo disse:


> E que tal para variar...
> 
> Uns "_*shiptrails*_" ???



Ai se a malta dos chemtrails vê isto!!


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2018 às 19:33)

rozzo disse:


> E que tal para variar...
> 
> Uns "_*shiptrails*_" ???



Desde la Península hasta Açores con más detalle:


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2018 às 23:32)

https://phys.org/news/2018-01-image-ships-clouds.html


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2018 às 15:14)

Hoje:






Neve em azul:





Neve em vermelho e laranja





Já conhecem o problema das bandas de cores com a neve em algumas áreas explicado na mensagem anterior


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2018 às 16:21)

Bonita ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico Norte


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 08:50)

Ai vem ela 
Há quantos meses não tínhamos uma visão destas???


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2018 às 17:41)

Quanta beleza!


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2018 às 01:34)

Que grande imagem!
"Choque de titãs" ali à frente de Portugal continental.


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 10:45)

Impressionante


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 11:41)

Massa de ar muito frio continental + Mar Cantábrico =







Evolução:


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 11:48)

Emma  . GOES16:

















- Açores:


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2018 às 12:03)

Pek disse:


> Massa de ar muito frio continental + Mar Cantábrico =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 12:11)

Tiagolco disse:


>



 Belo!


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 12:41)




----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 13:22)

Mais uma. Emma e massa de ar frio siberiano caminho de Terranova em circulação inversa:


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 17:25)

Com detalhe, via Terra MODIS. Clicar para ampliar:


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2018 às 20:19)

Curiosidade convectiva


----------



## rokleon (16 Mar 2018 às 20:37)

Pek disse:


> Curiosidade convectiva


Belos "topos" dispersos


----------



## Pek (17 Mar 2018 às 09:02)

rokleon disse:


> Belos "topos" dispersos



Algumas imagens dos resultados dessas formações convectivas dispersas (parte inferior do post)


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2018 às 18:30)

Depois destes últimos dias mais chuvosos, as principais cordilheiras da P.I, principalmente a Cantábrica, "recarregaram-se" de neve :




A nossa Serra da Estrela também não está nada mal, aliás não me lembro de vê-la tão carregada desde que consulto as imagens de satélite (há 3/4 anos):


----------



## Pek (23 Mar 2018 às 01:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Depois destes últimos dias mais chuvosos, as principais cordilheiras da P.I, principalmente a Cantábrica, "recarregaram-se" de neve :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu vinha a isto mesmo 

Evolução 26/11/2017 - 21/03/2018. Datas:

- 26/11/2017
- 16/12/2017
- 21/12/2017
- 15/01/2018
- 30/01/2018
- 04/02/2018
- 24/02/2018
- 21/03/2018. Amarelo intenso pela grande quantidade de neve






Espectacular a Cordilheira Cantábrica, embora a sua zona oriental não seja visível, com tanta superfície nevada como os Pirinéus ou ainda mais,e também o Sistema Ibérico Norte, que é muito coberto pela nebulosidade, mas está impressionante.

Destaca também a foz do rio Guadalquivir, entre as províncias de Cádiz e Huelva, com muitíssima água. Duas imagens de detalhe (clicar para ampliar):











Edito com uma imagem detalhada da foz do Guadalquivir e das grandes áreas alagadas dos pântanos e zonas húmidas de Doñana, Huelva e Rio Piedras:


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2018 às 23:41)

Pek disse:


>


Uau, como conseguiste ter acesso a estas imagens?


----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2018 às 12:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Uau, como conseguiste ter acesso a estas imagens?



https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/sentinel-playground/

Se o site tem problemas, tenta com esta:
https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/eo-browser/

A cor amarela é criação própria para ver melhor a neve  através da etiqueta "Custom". A minha combinação é:
R: 04
G: 02
B: 12


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2018 às 14:39)

Pek disse:


> https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/sentinel-playground/
> 
> Se o site tem problemas, tenta com esta:
> https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/eo-browser/
> ...


Muito bom, nem sabia que existia!

Brutal a quantidade de sedimentos a saírem do Tejo, dia 21/03:






E o antes e pós evento de chuva, notável com o filtro "Agriculture":


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2018 às 22:00)

É sempre interessante ver a repetição deste fenómeno criado pelo arquipelago da Madeira. Vórtices von Karman, sempre uma delícia apanhá-los no satélite:
27 de Março


----------



## Paelagius (3 Abr 2018 às 03:30)

Bloom de algas no Golfo de Aden

No Golfo de Aden, os mais extensos blooms de fitoplâncton tendem a revelar-se por meados do Verão, próximos da costa do Yemen e algures por entre o Outono na costa da Somália. Mas podem acontecer noutras ocasiões, como no Inverno.

Tal como nesta imagem, obtida no dia 12 de Fevereiro de 2018, através do sensor MODIS a bordo do satélite Aqua da NASA. A imagem processada permite destacar as diferenças de cor e caracterizar as variações do bloom. A imagem mostra a distribuição de fitoplâncton disposto em redemoinhos neste golfo.

Sem colheitas de amostras de água para análise, não pode ser possível identificar especificamente o fitoplâncton que compõe este bloom. No entanto, nesse mesmo dia, investigadores a bordo de um navio, algures no norte do Mar de Oman, puderam identificar a presença de _Noctiluca scintillans_ ao longo de Oman estendendo-se até à Índia.

Fonte: NASA Earth Observatory


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2018 às 18:11)

Raras as ocasiões, mas hoje foi dia de ver grande parte da Europa com céu limpo, muito bonito:







Pormenor dos Alpes:


----------



## Paelagius (6 Abr 2018 às 19:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Raras as ocasiões, mas hoje foi dia de ver grande parte da Europa com céu limpo, muito bonito:



Ficou bem com a evidência do campo de acção do anticiclone sobre a Europa Central.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Pormenor dos Alpes:



A minha casinha ladeada pelos Apeninos e voltada para o mar Genova


----------



## Pek (10 Abr 2018 às 09:06)

Preciosa


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2018 às 12:22)

_Landfall_ do CT Keni na ilha de Kadavu, Fiji.


----------



## Pek (10 Abr 2018 às 15:44)




----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 15:52)

Quando "o clima" confunde o Reino Unido com a P. Ibérica 






Se é para acabar com a seca de vez, que seja à grande


----------



## Pek (10 Abr 2018 às 16:21)

Foz do rio Guadalquivir e parte das dunas e pântanos do Parque Nacional de Doñana (Andaluzia) no dia 2 de abril via _Sentinel Hub_:


----------



## Pek (10 Abr 2018 às 18:15)

Serras do norte de Portugal e arredores próximos no dia 21 de março:

- Cor natural:






- Neve em amarelo







- Com nomes:


----------



## Pek (19 Abr 2018 às 08:44)

Grande parte da Europa com céu limpo ontem. Quanto às superfícies nevadas, destacam-se, como de costume nesta época do ano, por esta ordem, Alpes, Pirenéus e Cordilheira Cantábrica. Note-se o efeito de exagero das superfícies à medida que nos movemos para o norte como conseqüência da projeção de Mercator modificada horizontalmente:


TERRA







AQUA






Superfície nevada aproximada anteontem dia 17 de abril






Detalhe da Serra da Estrela no dia 26 de março via _Sentinel Hub_:







Montanha do Pico com céu limpo e restos de neve no dia 25 de março:





Com mais neve (em amarelo) no dia 15 de março:






Ilha do Pico no dia 10 de março. A cor amarela da costa corresponde com a "espuma" das ondas:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2018 às 22:10)

E aqui uma comparação de 2018 com 2017: Mais sedimentos pela costa este ano, visto que Abril do ano passado nem teve chuva. Barragens mais cheias e delta do Tejo mais bem constituído. Notáveis cicatrizes dos incêndios e ainda neve na serra da Estrela.


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2018 às 08:01)

Imagens de anteontem, dia 18 de abril, via _Sentinel Hub_:


Lisboa e foz do Tejo:







São Martinho do Porto, a sua baía (fenômeno de difração) e os sedimentos na costa:







Figueira da Foz e rio Mondego:







Porto, Vila Nova de Gaia e foz do Douro:


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2018 às 09:02)

Porto Santo e os efeitos nas ondas (bloqueio, difração, interferência...). Dia 30 de março:












Padrões de difração locais no oeste da ilha (Ponta da Canaveira, Ilhéu de Ferro, etc.):


----------



## Pek (15 Mai 2018 às 16:43)

Ourique (Distrito de Beja), maio 2017 (dia 25) vs maio 2018 (dia 10):


----------



## Pek (16 Mai 2018 às 11:24)

Poeira saariana na neve de Sierra Nevada (Granada). Dia 19 vs dia 24 de abril







Contraste nas pistas da estância de esqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2018 às 19:30)

Pinturas no Atlântico muito bonitas ultimamente, aconselho visitarem o WorldView da Nasa intensamente, detalhes impressionantes. 

13 de Maio 






17 de Maio






Hoje


----------



## remember (18 Mai 2018 às 23:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pinturas no Atlântico muito bonitas ultimamente, aconselho visitarem o WorldView da Nasa intensamente, detalhes impressionantes.
> 
> 13 de Maio
> 
> ...



Imagens magnificas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jun 2018 às 01:03)

O satélite TERRA, da Nasa, tem imagens disponíveis do mundo inteiro desde 2000. Em 18 anos muitas coisas fizeram mudar a nossa paisagem, por isso aconselho e até apelo a todos que visitem o site e procurem datas marcantes como, por exemplo, Agosto de 2003. Todas as imagens têm a mesma qualidade de hoje, o que é fascinante. https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/

A título de exemplo, deixo aqui um gif com uma imagem do dia 6 de Junho (ou dias próximos com céu limpo) desde 2000. De notar as albufeiras e a destruição dos incêndios.






E aqui fica o marcante contraste entre os incêndios de 2003 e 2017:


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jun 2018 às 21:47)

Nortada.jpeg (Hoje)






A diferença notável entre a vegetação 2017 vs 2018 nesta altura do ano, principalmente no sul.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2018 às 21:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nortada.jpeg (Hoje)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, o dia todo aqui foi péssimo enfiados em nevoeiro cerrado, frio e algum vento!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2018 às 00:43)

Nortada (N/NE) no arquipelágo da Madeira. Notável acalmia nas águas a sul da Madeira, com as correntes a fluírem pelos extremos da ilha. Super interessante fenómeno de difração a acontecer entre a ilha da Madeira e as desertas:


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2018 às 19:33)

Fiz um gif com imagens de Janeiro a Agosto:




É bastante interessante ver a neve a "desvanecer" na península escandinava e leste europeu.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2018 às 20:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fiz um gif com imagens de Janeiro a Agosto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Portugal sempre a levar com pinceladas de frentes ahah. Muito bom Tiago!


----------



## Pek (7 Ago 2018 às 22:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fiz um gif com imagens de Janeiro a Agosto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grande gif


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2018 às 01:11)

O famoso efeito cantábrico. Imagens de agosto (a maior parte dos dias 2, 4 e 5) via Sentinel Hub:






Astúrias. Picos de Europa, cidades de Gijón e Oviedo, etc.






Cantabria e cidade de Santander






Detalhes cantábricos:











Contraste claro com outras áreas da Europa Ocidental:

- La Rochelle e arredores (costa atlântica francesa)







Brest e outras áreas da Bretanha






Paris






Amiens





Orleães, Chartres...







Dunquerque, Oostende, Bruges, Gante...







Bruxelas







Nimega, Arnhem... (Países Baixos)






Birmingham





Londres e arredores






Detalhe






Copenhaga e Malmo






E para terminar outro grande contraste (muito maior ainda), mas desta vez sem sair da Ibéria:

- Picos de Europa: percebe-se muito bem a neve que ainda resta:







- Deserto de Tabernas (Almería), local de filmagem de filmes de _spaghetti western_ com O Bom, o Mau e o Vilão, Por um Punhado de Dólares, etc. 






É claro que a diversidade Ibérica é incrível.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2018 às 02:10)

WOW @Pek ! Impressionante, sem dúvida.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2018 às 15:58)

Agosto 2003






Hoje:


----------



## AJB (9 Ago 2018 às 16:05)

Em 2003 foram 3 ocorrencias distintas...agora foi 1...


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2018 às 16:59)

Nortada.jpeg 28 de Agosto


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2018 às 20:39)

*Contrastes hoje às 19h30*





SAT24

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado ao longo da faixa central do território do continente, desde o norte até ao sul; bancos de nevoeiro e/ou nebulosidade baixa no litoral oeste e nebulosidade convectiva nas regiões do interior norte e centro, com ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes (23,4 mm em Carrazeda de Ansiães numa hora) e acompanhados de trovoadas e queda de granizo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2018 às 09:06)

Impressionantes estas imagens do super tufão Trami, tiradas ontem pela ISS.











Mais fotos e respectiva notícia aqui.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Out 2018 às 20:36)

Leslie ao pôr do sol:


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2018 às 21:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Leslie ao pôr do sol:


Qualquer semelhança com o Ophélia é mera coincidência.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2018 às 16:58)

Que belo conjunto de frentes estacionárias, a marcar presença das Canárias até à Escandinávia :
Para além disso, nevoeiro a marcar bem o Tejo.


----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2018 às 18:25)

Sudeste da Península Ibérica hoje, entre Alicante e Ibiza, desde o satélite AQUA:











Extratropical, mas não é fácil ver algo assim no Mediterrâneo.

_Waiting for _Estofex e Severe Weather Europe...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2018 às 17:30)

Evolução em 1 mês muito bonita (22 Outubro vs 27 Novembro):


----------



## rokleon (11 Dez 2018 às 07:53)

Olhem o tamanho deste aglomerado de nuvens de carácter convectivo...


----------



## Pek (12 Dez 2018 às 18:34)

Ilhas Canárias ocidentais e vórtices de Von Karman formados a sotavento:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Dez 2018 às 23:10)

Rápidos desenvolvimentos convectivos hoje na Argentina.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2018 às 23:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Rápidos desenvolvimentos convectivos hoje na Argentina.



Verdadeira explosão convectiva!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 09:07)

A frente em aproximação...


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2019 às 15:31)

Nevoeiro nos vales do Douro, Tua, Sabor e Côa. Imagens do dia 5 dos produtos L1C e L2A do satélite Sentinel-2A:












P.S.: Detalhes


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2019 às 17:27)

Imagens do satélite chinês FY-4A  http://fy4.nsmc.org.cn/nsmc/en/image/animation.html

Imagem do globo aqui (13 MB).


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2019 às 16:21)

Helena


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2019 às 17:57)

Helena hoje


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2019 às 15:34)

Dia 4 de fevereiro:






Neve em amarelo






Nos concentramos em Bragança e em quão perto está de km e km de superfícies nevadas contínuas






Mais detalhe





E mais












Com a Serra da Nogueira


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Fev 2019 às 09:25)

Impressionante o fluxo frio que estava a afectar os Açores e afecta a Madeira, mas o continente continua "a vê-las passar"... Ou em pleno Atlântico ou então para Itália...


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2019 às 19:23)

Muita poeira levantada nas últimas 72h pela _cut-off_.


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2019 às 12:13)

CT Savannah, Oceano Índico. Imagem do satélite chinês FY4A.






Intensidade de 100 nós (JTWC; cat. 3 na escala SS), aviso das 9h UTC.

Não há ameaça para zonas habitadas.


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2019 às 21:52)

CT Trevor, em intensificação, a poucas horas de fazer _landfall_ no _Top End_.






JTWC, aviso das 21h UTC  90 nós, podendo de madrugada alcançar os 105.

Para mais informações  http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR781.loop.shtml#skip (clicar em _weather observations_ à direita) / http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/index.shtml


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2019 às 18:57)

A minha memória não se lembra de já alguma vez ter visto algo assim...


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2019 às 19:16)

João Pedro disse:


> A minha memória não se lembra de já alguma vez ter visto algo assim...



No Atl. Norte até acontecem de vez em quando.

Não se vê muito bem (norte/noroeste da PI) mas no próximo evento terás nova oportunidade para veres _mesolows_.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2019 às 00:57)

Portugal no dia 31 de Maio: Talvez mais seco quando comparado com certos anos. Ainda se nota bem as feridas no pinhal interior











Apelo a que usem a ferramenta da NASA World View e percam-se nos dias incontáveis de vórtices Von Karmen nas ilhas da Madeira e das Canárias. O vento quase sempre presente de nordeste, graças ao anticiclone, a montar as almofadas de stratocumulus e a criar este belíssimo fenómeno:










Isto são só 2 exemplos de uns 20 no mês todo!

E no dia 21 de Maio, o tal capacete da serra de Sintra, tão perfeito (@jonas_87 ):


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2019 às 12:14)

Nós bem queremos um pouco de sol no Litoral Norte. Mas temos este brincalhão à nossa porta:




Interessante! O que vale é que amanhã irá passear noutros lados e sol começará a aparecer por cá. Uma pena que não vá chatear com uma bátega de água as zonas mais secas...Isso é que era!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2019 às 20:21)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Pequeno território com enormes diferenças quanto ao estado do tempo*





SAT24

Final desta tarde marcada por grandes contrastes meteorológicos em Portugal Continental, períodos de céu muito nublado e ocorrência de aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas frequentes e dispersas, com possível queda de granizo, no Minho, Trás – os – Montes, Alto Douro e Beira Alta; nebulosidade baixa e compacta, com precipitação fraca, ao longo da faixa costeira ocidental, a sul do Cabo Mondego, e céu limpo ou pouco nublado na Beira Baixa, Ribatejo, Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2019 às 16:48)

Que belo caracol em pleno Agosto:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2019 às 19:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que belo caracol em pleno Agosto:


Realmente impressionante para a época do ano.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2019 às 20:19)

23:11h UTC (de ontem)






Ondulação máxima (registada) a rondar os 25 pés (7.62m). Observações entre as 6-11h manhã de hoje.






Observação mais abrangente (13:59h UTC)


----------



## remember (8 Ago 2019 às 22:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que belo caracol em pleno Agosto:



Não tem nome o caracol?


----------



## Pek (12 Nov 2019 às 16:13)

Bernardo... e neve nos Pirenéus.


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2019 às 09:12)

Bela evolução da depressão fria isolada nas Ilhas Baleares







Mais detalhe:



Descargas eléctricas 12 e 24 horas











Nota: Em espanhol seria chamada _Borrasca Fría Aislada (BFA) _não _Depresión Aislada en Niveles Altos (DANA) _devido ao reflexo das baixas pressões em superfície.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2019 às 23:29)

1 ano de diferença e notáveis diferenças abaixo do Tejo:
(Foto de 2019 tem mais neve na Serra da Estrela, para referência)







Dezembro de 2018 foi um dos meses com mais nevoeiro que me lembre, se usarem a tool da NASA World View é raro encontrarem um dia sem o fenómeno!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2019 às 10:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 1 ano de diferença e notáveis diferenças abaixo do Tejo:
> (Foto de 2019 tem mais neve na Serra da Estrela, para referência)
> 
> 
> ...


É impressionante, pois parece mesmo que há ali uma linha que separa o Alto Alentejo "verde" do Baixo Alentejo "castanho", ou seja, as zonas que tiveram mais chuva ou menos chuva em novembro. 
Deve ser interessante andar na autoestrada do Sul e passar, num instante, de um terreno com ervas verdes para um terreno seco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2019 às 22:50)

Brutal saída de sedimentos do Mondengo (dia 21) e do Douro:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2019 às 09:16)

Manhã com nevoeiro em muitas zonas. Claramente notório que os percursos do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana estão cobertos.


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 15:55)

Ruas de nuvens e nevada de "efeito lago" hoje no Cantábrico:


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2020 às 16:01)

Pek disse:


> Ruas de nuvens e nevada de "efeito lago" hoje no Cantábrico:



Que resolução maluca (de fou en français ), de onde tiraste isso?


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2020 às 16:26)

Toby disse:


> Que resolução maluca (de fou en français ), de onde tiraste isso?



Satélite Terra da NASA.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2020 às 00:46)

Parece aquela imagem de satélite do filme "Um Dia Depois de Amanhã"


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Fev 2020 às 08:57)

Bonita imagem de satélite. Perfeitamente visível a _língua _que em breve se irá desprender e dar origem à cut-off que irá agravar o estado do tempo na Madeira.


----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2020 às 17:50)

Brutal irrupção da poeira do Saara sobre Fuerteventura, Lanzarote e Graciosa hoje.







Satélite Aqua (passo posterior). Sem comentários







P.S.: Exemplo ilustrativo em Fuerteventura.


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2021 às 15:02)

Terço norte da Península Ibérica quase completamente nevado e nuvens cortadas "a faca" com a nevada actual associada a Filomena:







P.S.: "Corte" das nuvens ao norte desde o Sistema Central:





Fonte: Twitter @TFCanadas.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2021 às 22:19)

Pek disse:


> Terço norte da Península Ibérica quase completamente nevado e nuvens cortadas "a faca" com a nevada actual associada a Filomena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantástico. A foto é qualquer coisa de surpreendente!


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2021 às 15:06)

O rasto de Filomena:














Detalhe da Comunidade de Madrid, 100% nevada:






P.S.: Madrid hoje


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2021 às 16:23)

Contrastes ibéricos  biodiversidade.






Imagem da ESA-Sentinel 3: https://www.esa.int/ESA_Multimedia/Images/2021/01/Spain_s_chilly_blanket


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jan 2021 às 18:10)




----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2021 às 11:57)

Potente irrupção de poeira saariana:


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2021 às 11:14)




----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2021 às 19:12)

Imagem de hoje, das massas de ar, da depressão que afecta agora os Açores.
Boa intrusão de ar frio (a vermelho).
Imagem impressionante.


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 21:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Imagem de hoje, das massas de ar, da depressão que afecta agora os Açores.
> Boa intrusão de ar frio (a vermelho).
> Imagem impressionante.



Sem dúvida. Nesse momento a pressão central era de 955 hPa.
Complemento com a imagem obtida pelo satélite Suomi, três horas antes, entre as 14h55 e as 15h00. Visível o arquipélago dos Açores e a frente a chegar, com os padrões da nebulosidade característicos da interferência do vento com as ilhas:


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2021 às 22:22)

Hoje, cerca das 14h40 utc, o mosaico do Aqua em resolução 1 Km: pressão no centro 953 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 19:39)

Nesta imagem de hoje do Aqua, dia 16, cerca das 14h12, pode ver-se a extensa nuvem de poeira Sahariana que está a passar no Arquipélago da Madeira. Mais a sul, as Canárias levaram com uma carga muito maior, e nos níveis baixos como se pode ver pela intersecção e interferência do relevo das ilhas nas camadas de poeira.
Também se vê a frente fria que afectou o Litoral Norte do Continente.

Resolução 500m.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 16:06)

Imagens da chegada das poeiras ao Continente, hoje:

12h20 / 10h37 , satélite Terra





às 14h00, bela imagem do Aqua, com a frente a delimitar o avanço das poeiras para norte:


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 16:50)

E para dar o quadro geral desta vaga de poeiras sobre o Atlântico, mosaico de imagens do Terra, hoje (resolução 1 Km):


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 04:17)

Depressão Karim, frente múltipla, massa de ar polar, poeira sahariana, rio atmosférico...

Mosaico do Aqua do dia 20, às 15h25 \ 13h48 :


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2021 às 02:26)

Os Alpes sob anticiclone:

Imagem do satélite Aqua cerca das 12h05 do dia 1 de Março, resolução 250 m.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 15:53)

Duas massas de ar prestes a convergirem sobre a costa ocidental da Península Ibérica:

Imagem do satélite Terra cerca das 11h50 de de 3 Março:


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2021 às 19:43)

Aqui no canal de massas de ar.


----------



## Pek (23 Mar 2021 às 22:26)

Hoje


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2021 às 03:59)

Uma depressão violenta sobre a Madeira, houve extremos de precipitação batidos. Uma depressão que podia ser quase sub-tropical, nascida do deserto...

Imagem de 27 de Março 2021, satélite Aqua às 14h18, resolução 500 m.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2021 às 14:53)

_Where's Portugal..._




Muita poeira em suspensão, principalmente a sul do país:


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 16:32)

Depressão de movimentos lentos e oclusão de longa vida criaram aquele pequeno turbilhão espiral a sudoeste da península.
Imagem do satélite Terra às 11:30 utc.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2021 às 14:31)

as aparências iludem... 

Terra, hoje





Aqua


----------



## Mammatus (11 Jul 2021 às 01:04)

Extensa camada de africano sobre a Península Ibérica.
Algum desenvolvimento convectivo, essencialmente de altocumulus no Alentejo e Algarve,  estendendo-se à Extremadura e Andaluzia.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2021 às 18:00)

Depois da primeira frente robusta de Outubro, a terminar a sua passagem sobre o território do continente, o furacão Sam já cabe nesta panorâmica do Atlântico Norte nas latitudes médias.
A frente faz parte de um longo sistema frontal com o qual o Sam se vai enrolar:

Imagem do Terra composta entre as 11:00 (canto superior direito) e as 14:30 utc (canto inferior esquerdo), resolução 1 Km, cobrindo uma área de dimensões aproximadas 8000 por 4000 Km.


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2021 às 19:23)

Estranha formação concêntrica sobre a ilha de La Palma, certamente devido a interacção entre o fluxo de NE e o vulcão.
Quase parece a propagação de ondas de choque mas talvez seja devido à expansão da massa de ar quente produzida pela erupção.

Imagem do Aqua, 1 de Outubro 2021, 14:41 utc. Estas ondas de gravidade também aparecem na imagem do Terra às 11:25 utc.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jan 2022 às 16:50)

Que bela frente desperdiçada... [16/01/21 Nasa AQUA]


----------



## leofe (21 Jan 2022 às 00:56)

Olá a todos!
Sei que não se enquadra muito bem neste tópico, mas já que fala de imagens de satélite interessantes, partilho convosco uma experiência que fiz em outubro de 2021. 


É verdade! Por vezes a meteorologia surpreende-nos, ainda mais quando quase se encaixa perfeitamente com uma música. Decidi fazer umas experiências e verifiquei que as depressões/os ciclones que passaram pelo Atlântico Norte e se manifestaram na Europa entre os dias 1 de janeiro e 30 de setembro quase que fazem uma coreografia/dança ao som desta música. Achei engraçado e decidi partilhar o resultado final. Pontualmente, a sequência de imagens de satélite abranda um pouco (quando ocorre algum fenómeno mais significativo), e aparece uma pequena descrição a explicar o que aconteceu nesse período. Lembram-se das três tempestades seguidas que tivemos em janeiro de 2021? Lembram-se das trovoadas que nos afetaram em junho e que parecia que não acabavam mais? (este encaixa na perfeição, vejam a partir dos 03:33) Lembram-se das cheias na Europa Central? Podem ver neste vídeo como estes e outros episódios de mau tempo se formaram, ao longo dos últimos meses.
Espero que gostem!


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2022 às 01:17)

leofe disse:


> Olá a todos!
> Sei que não se enquadra muito bem neste tópico, mas já que fala de imagens de satélite interessantes, partilho convosco uma experiência que fiz em outubro de 2021.
> 
> 
> ...




 Belo trabalho! Uma "dança" hipnotizante e bem acompanhada pela música! E é muito interessante ver deste modo uma retrospectiva do que foi este ano. Que este projecto continue!


----------



## leofe (21 Jan 2022 às 07:48)

StormRic disse:


> Belo trabalho! Uma "dança" hipnotizante e bem acompanhada pela música! E é muito interessante ver deste modo uma retrospectiva do que foi este ano. Que este projecto continue!


Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2022 às 14:38)

Imagem que infelizmente pode vir a ser "histórica".
Ilustra o absurdo da proliferação de incêndios no Norte em Janeiro, à semelhança do que ocorre no Verão/Outono.
E ainda, mais uma entrada de poeiras do Sahara típica da circulação com anticiclone a Norte/NW da Península Ibérica.

Satélite Terra, hoje das 12:10/10:30 utc (faixa do lado esquerdo/direito, respectivamente):







A passagem do Aqua irá mostrar uma imagem de melhor qualidade, dentro de 1 a 2 horas.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2022 às 21:19)

Imagem do Aqua, entre as 13:52  e as 13:56 utc, em resolução de 250 m.
A vaga de poeira do Sahara atingiu principalmente o Arquipélago da Madeira e menos do que algumas previsões apontavam para o Sul do território continental.
O fumo dos incêndios no Norte espalhou-se para Oeste sobre o oceano, numa extensão de mais de 500 Km.


----------



## leofe (29 Jan 2022 às 23:12)

Boa noite,
Novamente com mais uma dança... desta vez aquela que acabou com a seca meteorológica de 2017/2018.


Em 2022 estamos novamente na mesma situação, que ao que parece está para durar... Infelizmente!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2022 às 01:52)

Fomos a Imagem do Dia da EarthObservatory da NASA   






						Monster Waves of Nazaré
					

Just-right conditions off the coast of this Portuguese fishing town have churned out some of the largest waves ever surfed.




					earthobservatory.nasa.gov


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2022 às 18:27)

A costa de Marrocos depende também das entradas atlânticas no Inverno.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2022 às 00:00)

Na imagem do satélite *Terra, cerca das 11h54utc de hoje, 4 de Março*, pode ver-se as formações nebulosas associadas à depressão bastante cavada que vai ser protagonista de um enchimento muito rápido, o fenómeno inverso de uma ciclogénese explosiva: em 24 horas a pressão central vai subir 28 hPa e a configuração vai passar de um núcleo embebido e circundado a toda a volta por um anticiclone, um poço de mais de *30 hPa* por assim dizer, para uma estrutura não circular em vale depressionário fracamente cavado aberto na direcção da Península Ibérica.


*Análise das 12h utc de hoje*, à mesma hora da imagem de satélite abaixo.




Previsão para as 12h de amanhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2022 às 19:13)

Bela auto-estrada entre a Islândia e a Florida, depois da ciclogénese explosiva mais intensa desta época, de entre as _Nor'Easter_ na América. Na imagem, o centro deveria estar com 935 hPa, mas antes desceu até aos 925 hPa. Também dá para ver grande parte da neve nesta imagem limpa do Canadá e EUA.







Ainda imagem da nossa cut-off muito... mal organizada. Nota-se que a corrente leva uma bela tareia de areia do Saara para Espanha:


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2022 às 14:37)

Primeira vaga de poeira a atingir o território continental:

Satélite Terra, hoje cerca das 13h35


----------



## fernandinand (15 Mar 2022 às 15:46)

Hans van der Kwast on LinkedIn: #qgis #mdal #dataviz #opendata #gis #foss4g #osgeo | 51 comments
					

We're getting some Sahara dust in the coming days.  Model: CAMS regional ensemble. Mesh open data downloaded from Copernicus ECMWF https://lnkd.in/drN9Dw2f… | 51 comments on LinkedIn




					www.linkedin.com


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2022 às 12:39)

Mais um dia...


----------



## leofe (16 Mar 2022 às 23:13)

Boa noite,
Alguém me sabe dizer se nesta imagem do infravermelho, de hoje, existe convecção? Ou as manchas azuis estão relacionadas apenas com a poeira?


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2022 às 00:56)

leofe disse:


> Boa noite,
> Alguém me sabe dizer se nesta imagem do infravermelho, de hoje, existe convecção? Ou as manchas azuis estão relacionadas apenas com a poeira?



Não estão relacionadas directamente com as poeiras. São uma camada espessa e quase contínua de nuvens altas e muito frias, transportadas, isso sim, na mesma circulação que arrastou as poeiras desde o Norte de África, mas as poeiras ocorrem em níveis muito mais baixos. Por baixo desta camada de nuvens altas pode ou não haver convecção, não será por estas nuvens nesta imagem do Infravermelho que ela será detectada.


----------



## leofe (17 Mar 2022 às 16:12)

StormRic disse:


> Não estão relacionadas directamente com as poeiras. São uma camada espessa e quase contínua de nuvens altas e muito frias, transportadas, isso sim, na mesma circulação que arrastou as poeiras desde o Norte de África, mas as poeiras ocorrem em níveis muito mais baixos. Por baixo desta camada de nuvens altas pode ou não haver convecção, não será por estas nuvens nesta imagem do Infravermelho que ela será detectada.


Obrigado pela explicação, 
De facto pensei que poderia de facto tratar-se de alguma convecção, até porque toda a nebolusidade terá sido gerada na circulação da depressão "Celia" e ocorreu alguma precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2022 às 16:55)

Contorno extremamente bem delineado da extensa camada de nuvens altas em movimento na mesma circulação que transporta as poeiras desde o norte de Áftrica e que atingem já a Escandinávia:

Satélite Terra, resolução 500m, 17 Março 2022 entre as 11:15 e as 11:25 (faixa ocidental) e entre as 9:40 e as 9:45 (faixa oriental). Horas utc.







Satélite Aqua, resolução 250m, cerca das 13:12







Os detalhes das imagens são excepcionais, vejam em tamanho completo.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2022 às 18:49)

StormRic disse:


> Contorno extremamente bem delineado da extensa camada de nuvens altas em movimento na mesma circulação que transporta as poeiras desde o norte de Áftrica e que atingem já a Escandinávia:
> 
> Satélite Terra, resolução 500m, 17 Março 2022 entre as 11:15 e as 11:25 (faixa ocidental) e entre as 9:40 e as 9:45 (faixa oriental). Horas utc.
> 
> ...


Muito bom! Recorte mesmo perfeito.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2022 às 19:16)

StormRic disse:


> Contorno extremamente bem delineado da extensa camada de nuvens altas em movimento na mesma circulação que transporta as poeiras desde o norte de Áftrica e que atingem já a Escandinávia:
> 
> Satélite Terra, resolução 500m, 17 Março 2022 entre as 11:15 e as 11:25 (faixa ocidental) e entre as 9:40 e as 9:45 (faixa oriental). Horas utc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Mar 2022 às 00:54)

Esta depressão foi algo insano. Basta ver as imagens de satélite dos últimos dias. Nunca vi nada disto.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2022 às 03:19)

GSM2046 disse:


> Lindo "bicho"
> Ver anexo 1353



"Imagem de satélite interessante". 

Qual foi a data/hora?


----------



## GSM2046 (31 Mar 2022 às 11:39)

StormRic disse:


> "Imagem de satélite interessante".
> 
> Qual foi a data/hora?


30 Março 2022 - 17:30


----------



## GSM2046 (31 Mar 2022 às 11:45)

A "orelha" produziu, pelo menos, 2 centros depressionários (hoje - 11:30) em evolução


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Abr 2022 às 01:27)

Grande Rio atmosférico no Pacífico


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2022 às 16:30)

Cerca do meio-dia utc, a depressão a sul do Algarve tinha este aspecto vista pelo satélite Terra.
A Madeira está no canto inferior esquerdo.

Terra. 11:54 utc, resolução 250 m







Na imagem do Infravermelho e massas de ar o aspecto era este:






Descrição da imagem de massas de ar:
"*MSG-10.8*
Imagens obtidas pelo sensor SEVIRI a bordo do satélite geostacionário Europeu Meteosat de Segunda Geração (MSG), correspondentes ao canal do *infravermelho térmico centrado em 10.8 μm*. Nesta imagens estão representadas temperaturas de brilho; os valores mais elevados (mais quentes) surgem nos tons mais escuros (correspondendo a superfícies continentais). As cores dos cinzentos ao branco indicam topos de nuvens a várias altitudes; os topos mais altos, logo mais frios, aparecem a branco.

*Compósito Massa de Ar*
Imagens obtidas pela combinação de 4 canais na banda infravermelho do sensor SEVIRI a bordo do Meteosat Segunda Generation (MSG), centrados em 6.2 μm, 7.3 μm, 9.7 μm e 10.8 μm. São utilizadas por exemplo na discriminação de massas de ar (ar tropical quente com baixa concentração de ozono surge em tons de verde; ar polar, frio e com elevada concentração em ozono, surge em tons de azul), nuvens espessas com topos em níveis elevados da atmosfera aparecem a branco e zonas de intrusão de ar estatosférico, indicadoras de ciclogénese, surgem em tons avermelhados."


O Windy via assim a situação:







E o MetOffice traçava esta frente oclusa:


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2022 às 16:39)

*Evelyn* em duas imagens compostas, com cerca de 22 horas de intervalo: uma bela ciclogénese explosiva.

Imagens captadas pelo satélite Terra, *hoje cerca das 13:07* utc (zona à esquerda) e 11:30 utc (zona à direita). Resolução 500 m.
Esta diferença de momentos do varrimento mostra o avanço rápido do sistema frontal.





Comparar com a imagem pelo satélite Suomi de ontem. Nesta imagem também se vêem nas ilhas açorianas padrões de interferência do fluxo de Sudoeste, em particular nas ilhas do Grupo Oriental.


Spoiler: Imagem de Evelyn ontem às 15:04 utc, resolução 250 m.


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2022 às 22:00)

StormRic disse:


> *Evelyn* em duas imagens compostas, com cerca de 22 horas de intervalo: uma bela ciclogénese explosiva.
> 
> Imagens captadas pelo satélite Terra, *hoje cerca das 13:07* utc (zona à esquerda) e 11:30 utc (zona à direita). Resolução 500 m.
> Esta diferença de momentos do varrimento mostra o avanço rápido do sistema frontal.
> ...



Em certas ocasiões dá jeito. Pesquisa por 'Orbit Track & Time' associado ao satélite em questão (também dá para a noite).


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2022 às 22:17)




----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2022 às 22:21)




----------



## GSM2046 (10 Abr 2022 às 00:20)

Bonita imagem 


Nesta app podem escolher várias camadas. E ainda têm as cartas geológicas de Portugal, Madeira e Açores.


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2022 às 18:18)

https://www.eumetsat.int/eumetsats-meteosat-9-reaches-its-new-home


----------



## Mammatus (27 Mai 2022 às 15:37)

Interessante esta linha de nuvens altas com deslocamento SE - NW.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Mai 2022 às 11:17)

Grande parte do país hoje com nuvens baixas.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2022 às 22:47)

https://twitter.com/ISSAboveYou


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2022 às 20:36)

Nortada, is that you?


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2022 às 18:55)

Grande "olho"!


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2022 às 21:29)




----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 17:00)

O nevoeiro matinal completamente afastado pela massa de ar quente.
Particularmente visível o fumo dos incêndios de Carrazeda.

9 Julho, cerca das 11:08 utc, resolução 250m, satélite Terra


----------



## okcomputer (9 Jul 2022 às 19:36)

Hoje

Nota: Temperatura do solo e não a temperatura do ar medida a 2 metros e à sombra



> The first #Copernicus #Sentinel3 cloud free image of the #IberianPeninsula in July (9th) offers an impressive LAND SURFACE TEMPERATURE on the eve of the second #summer's #heatwave. Soil temperature (not air!) rose above 60 degrees C in #Spain and #Portugal. #OlaDeCalor
> @WMO
> ADAM Platform
> @PlatformAdam


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 04:08)

Hawk disse:


> Funchal às primeiras horas desta manhã. Fenómeno raro na Madeira, com nevoeiro só a cotas baixas/nivel do mar. Só me lembro de ter ocorrido uma outra vez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Às 11:52 utc, o nevoeiro baixo ainda permanecia sobre o oceano, junto à costa sul da Ilha da Madeira:

Satélite Terra, 1 pixel = 125 m







1 pixel = 60 m


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jul 2022 às 09:28)

Nascer do dia de hoje, nuvens baixas/nevoeiros no litoral norte e centro e as nuvens altas da depressão que nos fará assar:


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2022 às 23:20)

Madeira com os típicos vórtices:


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 19:32)

Pirocúmulos (?) do fumo dos incêndios de ontem em Espanha, entre Salamanca e a fronteira, prolongando-se as nuvens até Vila Nova de Foz Côa: 

Lisboa no canto inferior esquerdo.
Imagem do Terra às 11h38 utc. Resolução 125 m.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 19:35)

Uma _cut off_ "diabólica", que ao manter a distância à Península Ibérica trouxe uma das piores ondas de calor de sempre ao território do continente:

Imagem do Aqua, hoje cerca da 13:55 utc. Resolução 250 m. Madeira no canto inferior esquerdo.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 18:18)

Pirócumulus dos incêndios na Galicia, hoje dia 17, cerca das 13:30 utc.

Imagem do Aqua, resolução 60 m


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2022 às 15:28)

A cut-off de má memória começa a mover-se para latitudes mais a Norte, arrastando com ela as massas de fumo dos incêndios da Península, especialmente norte interior de Portugal e Galicia. Também França e Reino Unido já sob o flagelo de corrente de Sul.

Satélite Terra, hoje cerca das 11:01 utc, resolução 500 m






Sinótica às 12:00 utc


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 15:58)

*Satélite Aqua, 7 Agosto 2022*, 13:43 utc, resolução 125m







Resolução 60m com estradas, incêndio Serra da Estrela, 13:44 utc







*Sentinel-2 L2A, 7 Agosto 2022*, escala 1 Km


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2022 às 17:04)

Sentinel 3 ontem 






Não é necessário muito comentário. Basta destacar a grande excepção que é sempre a Cornija Cantábrica, mesmo a nível europeu (o que já foi dito muitas vezes sobre a diversidade e biodiversidade ibérica). Também é digna de nota a aridez de toda a França (a nível do Magrebe) e grande parte da Inglaterra, com um contraste notável com a costa galesa.


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 19:28)

Aqua hoje, cerca das 14:13 utc, resolução 250 m.
Fumo do incêndio na Serra da Estrela mistura-se com células que mais a norte desenvolvem-se em potentes trovoadas, em movimento geral Sul-Norte.

Ao largo da costa ocidental, um padrão "Yin-Yang" põe em realce uma cut-off.


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2022 às 05:40)

Península Ibérica quase completamente limpa de nuvens, sob massa de ar quente e muito seco.
Sexta, 19, cerca das 11:00 utc (meio-dia, hora de Portugal).

Satélite Terra,resolução 250 m


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2022 às 10:00)

StormRic disse:


> Península Ibérica quase completamente limpa de nuvens, sob massa de ar quente e muito seco.
> Sexta, 19, cerca das 11:00 utc (meio-dia, hora de Portugal).
> 
> Satélite Terra,resolução 250 m


Dá para notar a área queimada da Serra da Estrela entre outros.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2022 às 23:59)

O Interior Norte parece o Aletenjo...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2022 às 16:29)

Bem dinâmicos os céus europeus hoje


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 03:20)

A beleza do _ouflow_ do Gaston.

21 Setembro, 13:21 utc (resolução 125 m)


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 23:45)

Hermine e Gaston, duas Tempestades Tropicais no mesmo quadrado de lado 4000 Km abrangendo todo o território nacional.

Satélite Suomi, 23 Setembro, imagens das 14:00 às 16:00 utc aproximadamente. Resolução 500 m.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Out 2022 às 13:51)

A diferença das massas de ar entre o litoral norte e o resto do país, a reflectir-se no tipo de nebulosidade, bem evidente na imagem de satélite.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2022 às 10:43)

bonita


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2022 às 23:11)

david 6 disse:


> bonita
> 
> Ver anexo 2546


Golden Ratio Check


----------



## guimeixen (26 Out 2022 às 15:38)

Grande monstro de trovoada que está a passar no mar. Topos das nuvens até aos -70ºC


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2022 às 17:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Grande monstro de trovoada que está a passar no mar. Topos das nuvens até aos -70ºC



Por um lado ainda bem que isto está a passar ao lado, onde acertasse iria certamente provocar estragos.


----------



## tonítruo (26 Out 2022 às 17:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Grande monstro de trovoada que está a passar no mar. Topos das nuvens até aos -70ºC


Como conseguiste essa imagem do radar de Arouca com tão boa resolução?


----------



## guimeixen (26 Out 2022 às 17:48)

tonítruo disse:


> Como conseguiste essa imagem do radar de Arouca com tão boa resolução?


Estão disponíveis nos links em baixo, mas apenas de 30 em 30min.

Arouca:


			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/PRT_MAX.gif
		

Coruche:


			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/LIS_MAX.gif
		

Loulé:


			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/radar/FAR_MAX.gif
		


Talvez existam também para os radares da Madeira e Açores, mas não sei que letras são.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2022 às 01:37)

Tempestade Tropical Lisa, formada à tarde no último dia de Outubro.

Imagem do satélite Suomi cerca das 18:58 utc, resolução 500m.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2022 às 16:25)

Bonito "caracol"


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2022 às 11:23)

Imagens raras de se ver. "Olho" quase perfeito a sul do continente:


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2022 às 00:52)

Já repararam que esta nova depressão que nos vai afetar (e que já afeta os açores) liga Portugal à Venezuela por exemplo


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2022 às 15:01)




----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

Ontem finalmente tivemos uma visão mais clara do país sem tanta nebulosidade:






Notável os sedimentos no Tejo a passarem a Boca do Inferno e a ir para norte. Idem a coluna de sedimentos a sair da lagoa de Albufeira.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 18:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ontem finalmente tivemos uma visão mais clara do país sem tanta nebulosidade:


E finalmente também deixou de haver aquela mancha acastanhada no centro-sul do Baixo Alentejo, substituída por um verde viçoso.


----------

